# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  الكنوز الجارية -تاليف اويس القرني

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 1*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 




*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

ان هناك ادعية لم تذكر في
*كتاب مفاتيح الجنان ؛*
او انها مذكورة لكن لم يذكر اثارها المشوقة للقراءة وان كان
*المرحوم المحدث الشيخ القمي*
تركها خوف التطويل ؛ ولكن
*اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
لم يذكروها عبثا لنختصرها نحن ؛ وكانوا هم ادرى بطولها وتطويلها وهم من قال الله تعالى عنهم :
*إِنَّما يُريدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ يُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهيراً (33)*
*(الاحزاب)* 
*الا ان يقول قائل*
لعله لم يذكرها خوف ان لا يتحمل البعض هذه الاثار العظيمة لبعض الادعية
*كدعاء يستشير**او دعاء جوشن صغير*
فلم يذكرها لكي لا ينكرها فياثم ؛ ولكن نرجع اليه قائلين
*واهل البيت عليهم السلام*
هم سلام الله عليهم اعرف بهذا من سواهم؛ وانما ذكروا هذه الاثار بطولها لتشجيع الناس بقرءتها وتلاوتها؛ اليس كانوا يعرفون ان هناك ادعية لها اثار عظيمة قد لا يتحملها البعض* فكيف* ذكروا الاثار كلها للروات ؟!.
*نعم*
هناك دليل واحد وانا اعتقد به جازما لنفسي وهو ان هناك ادعية لم يسمح
*اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
بتعليمها لكل احد ؛ الا ان يكون السامع
*له خصوصيات*
تأهله لسماع ذلك الدعاء وانا سوف لن اذكر تلك الادعية هنا .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 2*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

عن 
*كتاب‏سليم‏بن‏قيس ص : 605*
*الحديث السابع* 
*قال أبان قال سليم و سمعت* *علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام** يقول :*
*إن الأمة ستفترق على* *ثلاث و سبعين فرقة**اثنتان و سبعون فرقة في النار** و* *فرقة في الجنة** و* *ثلاث عشرة**فرقة** من* *الثلاث و السبعين** تنتحل* *محبتنا أهل البيت**واحدة [منها] في الجنة** و* *اثنتا عشرة في النار** و أما الفرقة [الناجية] المهدية [المؤملة] المؤمنة المسلمة الموافقة المرشدة فهي المؤتمنة بي المسلمة لأمري المطيعة لي* *المتبرئة من عدوي** المحبة لي و* *المبغضة لعدوي** التي قد عرفت حقي و إمامتي و فرض طاعتي من كتاب الله و سنة نبيه [فلم ترتد] و لم تشك لما قد نور الله في قلبها من معرفة حقنا و عرفها من فضلها و ألهمها و أخذها بنواصيها فأدخلها في شيعتنا حتى اطمأنت [قلوبها] و استيقنت يقينا لا.......*
*(والرواية مفصلة ) الى ان يقول* *سليم** لسيدي ومولاي* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** :*
*فادع الله أن يجعلني لك وليا في الدنيا و الآخرة.*
*قال**:*
*اللهم اجعله منهم** قال ثم أقبل علي فقال:*
*أ لا أعلمك شيئا سمعته من* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** علمه سلمان و أبا ذر و المقداد ؟*
*قلت بلى* *يا أمير المؤمنين** قال:*
*قل كلما أصبحت و أمسيت:*
*اللهم ابعثني على الإيمان بك و التصديق بمحمد رسولك و الولاية لعلي بن أبي طالب و الايتمام بالأئمة من آل محمد فإني قد رضيت بذلك**يا رب* *عشر مرات** قلت يا* *أمير المؤمنين** قد حدثني بذاك* *سلمان و أبو ذر و المقداد** فلم أدع ذلك منذ سمعته منهم قال لا تدعه ما بقيت .*
*تدبر :*
*وانت خبير ايها القارئ العزيز ان* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** علم سليم هذا الذكر وهو 10 مرات صباحا وعشر مرات مساء بعد ان طلب منه ان يدعو له ان يكون من الفرقة الناجية* *:*
*المهدية [المؤملة] المؤمنة المسلمة الموافقة المرشدة فهي المؤتمنة بي المسلمة لأمري المطيعة لي* *المتبرئة من عدوي** المحبة لي و* *المبغضة لعدوي** التي قد عرفت حقي و إمامتي و فرض طاعتي من كتاب الله و سنة نبيه [فلم ترتد] و لم تشك لما قد نور الله في قلبها من معرفة حقنا و عرفها من فضلها و ألهمها و أخذها بنواصيها فأدخلها في شيعتنا حتى اطمأنت [قلوبها] و استيقنت يقينا لا.......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 3*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 




*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم


*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 492*

*بَابُ الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ* 
*1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ :*
*لَا يَزَالُ الدُّعَاءُ مَحْجُوباً حَتَّى* *يُصَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ** .*
*2- عَنْهُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ** أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* *قَالَ:*
*مَنْ دَعَا وَ لَمْ يَذْكُرِ* *النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله** رَفْرَفَ الدُّعَاءُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ فَإِذَا ذَكَرَ* *النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله* *رُفِعَ الدُّعَاءُ* 
*3- أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ عَنْ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ زَيْدٍ الشَّحَّامِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :*
*أَنَّ رَجُلًا أَتَى* *النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه واله** فَقَالَ :*
*يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** إِنِّي أَجْعَلُ لَكَ ثُلُثَ صَلَوَاتِي لَا بَلْ أَجْعَلُ لَكَ نِصْفَ صَلَوَاتِي لَا بَلْ أَجْعَلُهَا كُلَّهَا لَكَ؟*
*فَقَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*إِذاً تُكْفَى مَئُونَةَ الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 4*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 




*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*




*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 493*

*4- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ سَيْفٍ عَنْ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ عَنْ* *أَبِي بَصِيرٍ** قَالَ سَأَلْتُ* *أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :*
*مَا مَعْنَى أَجْعَلُ صَلَوَاتِي كُلَّهَا لَكَ ؟*
*فَقَالَ :*
*يُقَدِّمُهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ كُلِّ حَاجَةٍ فَلَا يَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ شَيْئاً حَتَّى يَبْدَأَ* *بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله** فَيُصَلِّيَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَسْأَلَ اللَّهَ حَوَائِجَهُ .*
*5- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ عَنِ* *ابْنِ الْقَدَّاحِ** عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه* *السلام*
*قَالَ قَالَ*
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
*لَا تَجْعَلُونِي كَقَدَحِ الرَّاكِبِ فَإِنَّ الرَّاكِبَ يَمْلَأُ قَدَحَهُ فَيَشْرَبُهُ إِذَا شَاءَ اجْعَلُونِي فِي أَوَّلِ الدُّعَاءِ وَ فِي آخِرِهِ وَ فِي وَسَطِهِ .*
*6- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ مِهْرَانَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَ حُسَيْنِ بْنِ أَبِي الْعَلَاءِ عَنْ* *أَبِي بَصِيرٍ** عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*قَالَ قَالَ :*
*إِذَا ذُكِرَ*
*النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*فَأَكْثِرُوا* *الصَّلَاةَ عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَى*
*النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*صَلَاةً وَاحِدَةً*
*صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ أَلْفَ صَلَاةٍ* *فِي أَلْفِ صَفٍّ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ** وَ لَمْ يَبْقَ شَيْ‏ءٌ مِمَّا خَلَقَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا صَلَّى عَلَى الْعَبْدِ لِصَلَاةِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَ صَلَاةِ مَلَائِكَتِهِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَرْغَبْ فِي هَذَا فَهُوَ جَاهِلٌ مَغْرُورٌ قَدْ بَرِئَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ* 
*7- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ عَنِ* *ابْنِ الْقَدَّاحِ** عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه*
*السلام*
*قَالَ قَالَ*
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَلَائِكَتُهُ وَ مَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُقِلَّ وَ مَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُكْثِرْ .*
*8- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ* *عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ** عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله الصَّلَاةُ عَلَيَّ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتِي تَذْهَبُ بِالنِّفَاقِ* 
*9- أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَسَّانَ عَنْ أَبِي عِمْرَانَ الْأَزْدِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ* *مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ**عَمَّارٍ* *عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*قَالَ مَنْ قَالَ :*
*يَا رَبِّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ قُضِيَتْ لَهُ مِائَةُ حَاجَةٍ ثَلَاثُونَ لِلدُّنْيَا وَ الْبَاقِي لِلْآخِرَةِ .*
*10- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ وَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي نَجْرَانَ جَمِيعاً عَنْ* *صَفْوَانَ الْجَمَّالِ** عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*قَالَ :*
*كُلُّ دُعَاءٍ يُدْعَى اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِهِ مَحْجُوبٌ عَنِ السَّمَاءِ حَتَّى :*
*يُصَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 5*


*السلام* *عليكم*
*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
والعن اعدائهم
*11- ُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ فَرُّوخَ مَوْلَى آلِ طَلْحَةَ قَالَ قَالَ*
*أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :*
*يَا إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ فَرُّوخَ*
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ* 
*عَشْراً*
*صَلَّى اللَّهُ*
*عَلَيْهِ* 
*وَ مَلَائِكَتُهُ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ*
* وَ مَنْ*
*صَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ*
*صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ** وَ مَلَائِكَتُهُ أَلْفاً أَ مَا تَسْمَعُ قَوْلَ* *اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ* *:*
*هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُماتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَ كانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيماً*

*12 - عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ عَنْ* *مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ** عَنْ* 
*أَحَدِهِمَا عليه السلام*
*قَالَ مَا فِي* *الْمِيزَانِ* *شَيْ‏ءٌ* *أَثْقَلَ* *مِنَ*
*الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*
*وَ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَتُوضَعُ أَعْمَالُهُ فِي* *الْمِيزَانِ* *فَتَمِيلُ بِهِ فَيُخْرِجُ*
*صلى الله عليه واله الصَّلَاةَ عَلَيْهِ*
* فَيَضَعُهَا فِي* *مِيزَانِهِ فَيَرْجَحُ بِهِ** .*
*13 - عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ جُمْهُورٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ رِجَالِهِ قَالَ قَالَ*
*أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
* مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ إِلَى* *اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ** حَاجَةٌ فَلْيَبْدَأْ*
*بِالصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ*
* ثُمَّ يَسْأَلُ حَاجَتَهُ ثُمَّ يَخْتِمُ* 
*بِالصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ**آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*
* فَإِنَّ* *اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ** أَكْرَمُ مِنْ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ الطَّرَفَيْنِ وَ يَدَعَ الْوَسَطَ إِذَا كَانَتِ* 
*الصَّلَاةُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ**مُحَمَّدٍ*
*لَا تُحْجَبُ عَنْهُ*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

في ميزان اعمالك اخي 

وشكرا لك لما تجود به علينا

تقبل تحياتي لك وشكري وتقديري

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 6*


*السلام عليكم* 

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :* 
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 
*والعن اعدائهم*
*الكافي 2 494*  
*17- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَسِّنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ عَنْ أَبَانٍ الْأَحْمَرِ عَنْ عَبْدِ السَّلَامِ بْنِ نُعَيْمٍ قَالَ قُلْتُ* 
*لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :* 
*إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ الْبَيْتَ وَ لَمْ يَحْضُرْنِي شَيْ‏ءٌ مِنَ الدُّعَاءِ إِلَّا* 
*الصَّلَاةُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ.*
*فَقَالَ :*
*أَمَا إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ بِأَفْضَلَ مِمَّا خَرَجْتَ بِهِ .*
*تامل:*
*ان البعض يتصور اذا لم يدعو بالادعية الطويلة لم يلتفت اليه رب العالمين ورسوله الكريم واولاده المعصومين عليهم صلوات الله اجمعين ؛لذلك لمّا يصاب بملل من الدعاء او يستثقل الادعية الطويلة يكسل ويجلس صامة ؛ بينما ان الصلاة على محمد وال محمد فيها ما في كل الادعية من المعاني والأماني ؛ وفيها الاقرار بكل المعتقدات الحقة وطلب كل الخير ؛ فهل يمكن ان نتصور بان الله تعالى يراك كم تحرص بالصلاة على نبيه الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وهو لا ينزل عليك الرحمة وتحقق اجابة ادعيتك ؟!* 
*18- عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الرَّيَّانِ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الدِّهْقَانِ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى*
*أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام*
*فَقَالَ لِي:*
*مَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ:*
*هِ وَ ذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى؟؟* 
*قُلْتُ : كُلَّمَا ذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ قَامَ فَصَلَّى .*
*فَقَالَ لِي:*
*لَقَدْ كَلَّفَ اللَّهُ‏ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ هَذَا شَطَطاً .* 
*فَقُلْتُ : جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ فَكَيْفَ هُوَ ؟*
*فَقَالَ :*
*كُلَّمَا ذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ صَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ* 
*بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ فِي طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ* 
*سياتي هذا الباب وله مقدمة جميلة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 7* 
*السلام* *عليكم* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

** * ** 

*الكافي ج : 6 ص: 8* 

*بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ فِي طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ* 
*19 - عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ السِّنْدِيِّ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ الْخَزَّازِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ عَنْ* *أَبِي بَصِيرٍ** قَالَ قَالَ* 
*أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*إِذَا أَبْطَأَ عَلَى أَحَدِكُمُ الْوَلَدُ فَلْيَقُلِ :*
*اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَ أَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ وَحِيداً وَحْشاً فَيَقْصُرَ شُكْرِي عَنْ تَفَكُّرِي بَلْ هَبْ لِي عَاقِبَةَ صِدْقٍ ذُكُوراً وَ إِنَاثاً آنَسُ بِهِمْ مِنَ الْوَحْشَةِ وَ أَسْكُنُ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الْوَحْدَةِ وَ أَشْكُرُكَ عِنْدَ تَمَامِ النِّعْمَةِ يَا وَهَّابُ يَا عَظِيمُ يَا مُعَظَّمُ ثُمَّ أَعْطِنِي فِي كُلِّ عَافِيَةٍ شُكْراً حَتَّى تُبَلِّغَنِي مِنْهَا رِضْوَانَكَ فِي صِدْقِ الْحَدِيثِ وَ أَدَاءِ الْأَمَانَةِ وَ وَفَاءٍ بِالْعَهْدِ*  
*20 - مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ سَيْفِ بْنِ عَمِيرَةَ عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ عَنِ الْحَارِثِ النَّصْرِيِّ قَالَ قُلْتُ* 
*لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* 
*إِنِّي مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ قَدِ انْقَرَضُوا وَ لَيْسَ لِي وَلَدٌ** قَالَ* *ادْعُ وَ أَنْتَ سَاجِدٌ:* 
*رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيّاً يَرِثُنِي رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَ أَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ** ؛* 
*قَالَ فَفَعَلْتُ فَوُلِدَ لِي عَلِيٌّ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 8*
*بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ فِي طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ* 

*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


** * **


*3- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ رَجُلٍ عَنْ* *مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ** عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ* *عليه السلام*
*قَالَ مَنْ أَرَادَ* *أَنْ يُحْبَلَ لَهُ*
*فَلْيُصَلِّ رَكْعَتَيْنِ بَعْدَ الْجُمُعَةِ يُطِيلُ فِيهِمَا الرُّكُوعَ وَ السُّجُودَ* 
*ثُمَّ يَقُولُ*
*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِمَا سَأَلَكَ بِهِ زَكَرِيَّا يَا رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَ أَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ اللَّهُمَّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ اللَّهُمَّ بِاسْمِكَ اسْتَحْلَلْتُهَا وَ فِي أَمَانَتِكَ أَخَذْتُهَا فَإِنْ قَضَيْتَ فِي رَحِمِهَا وَلَداً فَاجْعَلْهُ غُلَاماً مُبَارَكاً زَكِيّاً وَ لَا تَجْعَلْ لِلشَّيْطَانِ فِيهِ شِرْكاً وَ لَا نَصِيباً* 
*4- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ قَالَ شَكَا الْأَبْرَشُ الْكَلْبِيُّ إِلَى* 
*أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام*
*أَنَّهُ لَا يُولَدُ لَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ عَلِّمْنِي شَيْئاً قَالَ:*
*اسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ أَوْ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كانَ غَفَّاراً إِلَى قَوْلِهِ وَ يُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوالٍ وَ بَنِينَ‏.*

*وقفة:*
*ان الادعية في طلب الولد او الرزق او امور اخرى يحتاجها الانسان ترى فيها روايات كثيرة وباشكال متعددة ؛ لعل السبب فيها لان لكل انسان امر يخصه تقال له اما انها تناسب درجة يقينه* 
*او مستوى ايمانه او نوع مزاجه او انها قيلت مطلقه للسائل ولمن له نفس الحاجة او امور اخرى* *الله تعالى** اعلم بها فالانسان الذي يريد حاجة من ربه تعالى لابد بعد ان يكون على يقين بالاجابة يكون ملحا في دعائه لحاجته لان* *الله تعالى** يحب*
*الالحاح له فقط* 
*ويستعمل كل مرة نوع من الادعية الى ان يحصل الدعاء الذي يناسبه وان لم يحصل فستقضى حاجته ببركة الحاحه والله لا يخيب عبده الملح النتيجة :*
*وَ الَّذينَ جاهَدُوا فينا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنا وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنينَ* 
*(69)*
*الكافي 2ج ص 474*
*1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ حُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَطِيَّةَ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الطَّوِيلِ قَالَ قَالَ*
*أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :*
*إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا دَعَا لَمْ يَزَلِ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى فِي حَاجَتِهِ مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ* 

*2- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى وَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ جَمِيعاً عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ وَ حَفْصِ بْنِ الْبَخْتَرِيِّ وَ غَيْرِهِمَا عَنْ* 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*قَالَ: إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا عَجَّلَ فَقَامَ لِحَاجَتِهِ يَقُولُ* *اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى** أَمَا يَعْلَمُ عَبْدِي:* 
*أَنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ الَّذِي أَقْضِي الْحَوَائِجَ*

*3-**مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ سَيْفِ بْنِ عَمِيرَةَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ عَنِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ الْهَجَرِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ*
*أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** يَقُولُ :*
*وَ اللَّهِ لَا يُلِحُّ عَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي حَاجَتِهِ إِلَّا قَضَاهَا لَهُ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 9*
*بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ فِي طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ* 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
************************
*الكافي ج : 6 ص: 9*

*4- الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ السَّيَّارِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي نَجْرَانَ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ شَيْخٍ مَدَنِيٍّ عَنْ زُرَارَةَ عَنْ* 
*أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** أَنَّهُ وَفَدَ إِلَى* *هِشَامِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ فَأَبْطَأَ عَلَيْهِ الْإِذْنُ حَتَّى اغْتَمَّ وَ كَانَ لَهُ حَاجِبٌ كَثِيرُ الدُّنْيَا وَ لَا يُولَدُ لَهُ فَدَنَا مِنْهُ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فَقَالَ لَهُ :*
*هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ تُوصِلَنِي إِلَى هِشَامٍ وَ أُعَلِّمَكَ دُعَاءً يُولَدُ لَكَ؟*
* قَالَ نَعَمْ فَأَوْصَلَهُ إِلَى هِشَامٍ وَ قَضَى لَهُ جَمِيعَ حَوَائِجِهِ قَالَ فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ قَالَ لَهُ الْحَاجِبُ :*
*جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ الدُّعَاءَ الَّذِي قُلْتَ لِي قَالَ لَهُ :*
* نَعَمْ قُلْ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ إِذَا أَصْبَحْتَ وَ أَمْسَيْتَ:*
* سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً*
* وَ تَسْتَغْفِرُ عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ* 
*وَ تُسَبِّحُ تِسْعَ مَرَّاتٍ*
* وَ تَخْتِمُ الْعَاشِرَةَ بِالِاسْتِغْفَارِ* 
*ثُمَ‏ تَقُولُ قَوْلَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ: اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كانَ غَفَّاراً. يُرْسِلِ السَّماءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْراراً. وَ يُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوالٍ وَ بَنِينَ وَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهاراً.*
* فَقَالَهَا الْحَاجِبُ فَرُزِقَ ذُرِّيَّةً كَثِيرَةً وَ كَانَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ يَصِلُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ وَ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ :فَقُلْتُهَا وَ قَدْ تَزَوَّجْتُ ابْنَةَ عَمٍّ لِي فَأَبْطَأَ عَلَيَّ الْوَلَدُ مِنْهَا وَ عَلَّمْتُهَا أَهْلِي فَرُزِقْتُ وَلَداً وَ زَعَمَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَنَّهَا مَتَى تَشَاءُ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ حَمَلَتْ إِذَا قَالَتْهَا وَ عَلَّمْتُهَا غَيْرَ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْهَاشِمِيِّينَ مِمَّنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُولَدُ لَهُمْ فَوُلِدَ لَهُمْ وُلْدٌ كَثِيرٌ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 9*
*بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ فِي طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ* 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
** * ***الكافي ج : 6 ص: 10* 
*5- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ عَنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَجُلٌ* *لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** لا يُولَدُ لِي؟*
*فَقَالَ:*
*اسْتَغْفِرْ رَبَّكَ فِي السَّحَرِ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ فَإِنْ نَسِيتَهُ فَاقْضِهِ .*
*6- وَ عَنْهُ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*
*أَنَّهُ شَكَا إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ أَنَّهُ لَا يُولَدُ لَهُ ؟*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ* *أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :* 
*إِذَا جَامَعْتَ فَقُلِ :*
*اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ إِنْ رَزَقْتَنِي ذَكَراً سَمَّيْتُهُ* *مُحَمَّداً** قَالَ فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ فَرُزِقَ .*
*7- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْخَالِقِ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ قَالَ أَتَتْ عَلَيَّ سِتُّونَ سَنَةً لَا يُولَدُ لِي فَحَجَجْتُ فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى* *أَبِي عَبْدِ**اللَّهِ عليه السلام** فَشَكَوْتُ إِلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لِي أَ وَ لَمْ يُولَدْ لَكَ؟!*
*قُلْتُ: لا*
*قَالَ:*
*إِذَا قَدِمْتَ الْعِرَاقَ فَتَزَوَّجِ امْرَأَةً وَ لَا عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ سَوْءَاءَ قَالَ قُلْتُ وَ مَا السَّوْءَاءُ قَالَ امْرَأَةٌ فِيهَا قُبْحٌ فَإِنَّهُنَّ أَكْثَرُ أَوْلَاداً .وَ ادْعُ بِهَذَا الدُّعَاءِ فَإِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ يَرْزُقَكَ اللَّهُ ذُكُوراً وَ إِنَاثاً وَ* *الدُّعَاءُ:*
*اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْداً وَحِيداً وَحْشاً فَيَقْصُرَ شُكْرِي عَنْ تَفَكُّرِي بَلْ هَبْ لِي أُنْساً وَ عَاقِبَةَ صِدْقٍ ذُكُوراً وَ إِنَاثاً أَسْكُنُ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الْوَحْشَةِ وَ آنَسُ بِهِمْ مِنَ الْوَحْدَةِ وَ أَشْكُرُكَ عَلَى تَمَامِ النِّعْمَةِ يَا وَهَّابُ يَا عَظِيمُ يَا مُعْطِي أَعْطِنِي فِي كُلِّ عَاقِبَةٍ خَيْراً حَتَّى تُبَلِّغَنِي مُنْتَهَى رِضَاكَ عَنِّي فِي صِدْقِ الْحَدِيثِ وَ أَدَاءِ الْأَمَانَةِ وَ وَفَاءِ الْعَهْدِ* 
*وقفة :*
*هل قرأت قول* *الامام عليه السلام** وهل تدبرت عمق الحكمة في الخلق :*
*إِذَا قَدِمْتَ الْعِرَاقَ فَتَزَوَّجِ امْرَأَةً وَ لَا عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ سَوْءَاءَ قَالَ قُلْتُ وَ مَا السَّوْءَاءُ قَالَ امْرَأَةٌ فِيهَا قُبْحٌ فَإِنَّهُنَّ أَكْثَرُ أَوْلَاداً**.*
*وهذا ما نجده كثيرا فان هناك رجال يتزوجون امرأة فيها قبح ظاهري ولكن الخير والبركة في احضانها . كنت اجد احد اصدقاء اخي المحقق والمؤلف فاساله لماذا ابو فلان يهتم بزوجته كثيرا مع انه يقال عن قبحها الكثير فقال لي وان ابا فلان لا يبدلها بالحور الحسان لما في اخلاقها من الخير والبركة ولها مهارة في حسن التبعل ما جعل ابو فلان لا يدير حتى بزاوية من مقلته الى سواها .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 10
بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ فِي طَلَبِ الْوَلَدِ 

السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

* * *
8 - مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ مَعْرُوفٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مَهْزِيَارَ
عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي هِشَامُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنَّهُ شَكَا إِلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام
سُقْمَهُ وَ أَنَّهُ لا يُولَدُ لَهُ فَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَرْفَعَ صَوْتَهُ بِالْأَذَانِ فِي مَنْزِلِهِ قَالَ فَفَعَلْتُ فَأَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ عَنِّي سُقْمِي وَ كَثُرَ وُلْدِي قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رَاشِدٍ وَ كُنْتُ دَائِمَ الْعِلَّةِ مَا أَنْفَكُّ مِنْهَا فِي نَفْسِي وَ جَمَاعَةِ خَدَمِي وَ عِيَالِي حَتَّى إِنِّي كُنْتُ أَبْقَى وَحْدِي وَ مَا لِي أَحَدٌ يَخْدُمُنِي فَلَمَّا سَمِعْتُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ هِشَامٍ عَمِلْتُ بِهِ فَأَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ عَنِّي وَ عَنْ عِيَالِيَ الْعِلَلَ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ .
9- أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْعَاصِمِيُّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ التَّيْمُلِيِّ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنْ أَبِي جَمِيلَةَ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام
قَالَ قَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ خُرَاسَانَ بِالرَّبَذَةِ : جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ لَمْ أُرْزَقْ وَلَداً فَقَالَ لَهُ : إِذَا رَجَعْتَ إِلَى بِلادِكَ وَ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أَهْلَكَ فَاقْرَأْ إِذَا أَرَدْتَ ذَلِكَ وَ ذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنادى‏ فِي الظُّلُماتِ أَنْ لا إِلهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَى ثَلَاثِ آيَاتٍ فَإِنَّكَ سَتُرْزَقُ وَلَداً إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ .
10 - عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ لَمْ يُولَدْ لِي شَيْ‏ءٌ قَطُّ وَ خَرَجْتُ إِلَى مَكَّةَ وَ مَا لِي وَلَدٌ فَلَقِيَنِي إِنْسَانٌ فَبَشَّرَنِي بِغُلَامٍ فَمَضَيْتُ وَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَلَمَّا صِرْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ قَالَ لِي: كَيْفَ أَنْتَ ؟ وَ كَيْفَ وَلَدُكَ؟ فَقُلْتُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ: خَرَجْتُ وَ مَا لِي وَلَدٌ فَلَقِيَنِي جَارٌ لِي فَقَالَ لِي: قَدْ وُلِدَ لَكَ غُلَامٌ فَتَبَسَّمَ ثُمَّ قَالَ سَمَّيْتَهُ ؟ قُلْتُ لأ . قَالَ: سَمِّهِ عَلِيّاً فَإِنَّ أَبِي كَانَ إِذَا أَبْطَأَتْ عَلَيْهِ جَارِيَةٌ مِنْ جَوَارِيهِ قَالَ لَهَا: يَا فُلَانَةُ انْوِي عَلِيّاً فَلَا تَلْبَثُ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ فَتَلِدَ غُلَاماً .
11- الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُعَلَّى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنْ حَرِيزٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ: إِذَا أَرَدْتَ الْوَلَدَ فَقُلْ عِنْدَ الْجِمَاعِ اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِي وَلَداً وَ اجْعَلْهُ تَقِيّاً لَيْسَ فِي خَلْقِهِ زِيَادَةٌ وَ لَا نُقْصَانٌ وَ اجْعَلْ عَاقِبَتَهُ إِلَى خَيْرٍ .
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم الى قيام يوم الدين

سلمت يمناك خيي اويس 

وجزاك الله عن المؤمنين خير الجزاء

رحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخره بجاه محمد وال محمد 

لك اخي جزيل الشكر والامتنان لما تقدمه لنا من مواضيع  مفيده ومميزه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 12*
*الدعاء في اخر القول وعند القيام من مجلسك* 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
** * **
*من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه**1 325*
*954-* *وَ قَالَ* *أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :*
*مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكْتَالَ بِالْمِكْيَالِ الْأَوْفَى فَلْيَكُنْ آخِرُ قَوْلِهِ :*
*(( سُبْحانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ وَ سَلامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمِينَ))*
*فَإِنَّ لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ حَسَنَةً*
*من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 3 379* 
*4335- وَ قَالَ** الصَّادِقُ عليه السلام :* 
*كَفَّارَاتُ الْمَجَالِسِ أَنْ تَقُولَ عِنْدَ قِيَامِكَ مِنْهَا :*
*((سُبْحانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ وَ سَلامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمِينَ))*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 13*
*الدعاء في اخر القول وعند القيام من مجلسك* 


*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

** * **
*الكافي ج : 6 ص: 11*
*دعاء لمن اراد ان يولد له ولدا ذكرا* 
*بَابُ مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ حَمْلٌ فَنَوَى أَنْ يُسَمِّيَهُ مُحَمَّداً أَوْ عَلِيّاً وُلِدَ لَهُ ذَكَرٌ وَ الدُّعَاءِ لِذَلِكَ* 
*1- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي نَجْرَانَ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْمِنْقَرِيِّ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
* إِذَا كَانَ بِامْرَأَةِ أَحَدِكُمْ حَبَلٌ فَأَتَى عَلَيْهَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ فَلْيَسْتَقْبِلْ بِهَا الْقِبْلَةَ وَ لْيَقْرَأْ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ وَ لْيَضْرِبْ عَلَى جَنْبِهَا وَ لْيَقُلِ: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُهُ مُحَمَّداً فَإِنَّهُ يَجْعَلُهُ غُلاماً فَإِنْ وَفَى بِالاسْمِ بَارَكَ اللَّهُ لَهُ فِيهِ وَ إِنْ رَجَعَ عَنِ الاسْمِ كَانَ لِلَّهِ فِيهِ الْخِيَارُ إِنْ شَاءَ أَخَذَهُ وَ إِنْ شَاءَ تَرَكَهُ .*
*2- عَنْهُ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَنَا وَ ابْنُ غَيْلانَ الْمَدَائِنِيُّ دَخَلْنَا عَلَى*
* أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام*
*فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْنُ غَيْلَانَ: أَصْلَحَكَ اللَّهُ بَلَغَنِي أَنَّهُ مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ حَمْلٌ فَنَوَى أَنْ يُسَمِّيَهُ مُحَمَّداً وُلِدَ لَهُ غُلامٌ فَقَالَ : مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ حَمْلٌ فَنَوَى أَنْ يُسَمِّيَهُ عَلِيّاً وُلِدَ لَهُ غُلامٌ ثُمَّ قَالَ: عَلِيٌّ مُحَمَّدٌ وَ مُحَمَّدٌ عَلِيٌّ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً قَالَ أَصْلَحَكَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي خَلَّفْتُ امْرَأَتِي وَ بِهَا حَبَلٌ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ غُلاماً فَأَطْرَقَ إِلَى الأرْضِ طَوِيلا ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ : سَمِّهِ عَلِيّاً فَإِنَّهُ أَطْوَلُ لِعُمُرِهِ فَدَخَلْنَا مَكَّةَ فَوَافَانَا كِتَابٌ مِنَ الْمَدَائِنِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ لَهُ غُلَامٌ .*
*3- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ مَرَّارٍ عَنْ يُونُسَ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه* *السلام:* *أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*مَا مِنْ رَجُلٍ يُحْمَلُ لَهُ حَمْلٌ فَيَنْوِي أَنْ يُسَمِّيَهُ* *مُحَمَّداً** إِلَّا كَانَ ذَكَراً إِنْ* *شَاءَ اللَّهُ** وَ قَالَ هَاهُنَا ثَلَاثَةٌ كُلُّهُمْ مُحَمَّدٌ مُحَمَّدٌ مُحَمَّدٌ وَ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي حَدِيثٍ آخَرَ يَأْخُذُ بِيَدِهَا وَ يَسْتَقْبِلُ بِهَا الْقِبْلَةَ عِنْدَ الْأَرْبَعَةِ الْأَشْهُرِ وَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي‏*
*سَمَّيْتُهُ مُحَمَّداً وُلِدَ لَهُ غُلَامٌ وَ إِنْ حَوَّلَ اسْمَهُ أُخِذَ مِنْهُ .*
*4- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ رَفَعَهُ قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
*مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ حَمْلٌ فَنَوَى أَنْ يُسَمِّيَهُ مُحَمَّداً أَوْ عَلِيّاً وُلِدَ لَهُ غُلَامٌ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 15
بَابُ مَا يَجِبُ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي كُلِّ مَجْلِسٍ 


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهمصل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

* * *
الكافي ج : 2 ص: 497

بَابُ مَا يَجِبُ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي كُلِّ مَجْلِسٍ 
1- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ خَلَفِ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ رِبْعِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْجَارُودِ الْهُذَلِيِّ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ قَالَ قَالَ 
أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :
مَا مِنْ مَجْلِسٍ يَجْتَمِعُ فِيهِ أَبْرَارٌ وَ فُجَّارٌ فَيَقُومُونَ عَلَى غَيْرِ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلا كَانَ حَسْرَةً عَلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ 
2- حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَمَاعَةَ عَنْ وُهَيْبِ بْنِ حَفْصٍ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
مَا اجْتَمَعَ فِي مَجْلِسٍ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ لَمْ يَذْكُرُونَا إِلا كَانَ ذَلِكَ الْمَجْلِسُ حَسْرَةً عَلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ قَالَ قَالَ
أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام إِنَّ ذِكْرَنَا مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَ ذِكْرِ عَدُوِّنَا مِنْ ذِكْرِ الشَّيْطَانِ .
3- وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :
مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكْتَالَ بِالْمِكْيَالِ الْأَوْفَى فَلْيَقُلْ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنْ مَجْلِسِهِ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّكَ رَبِّ الْعِزَّةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ وَ سَلَامٌ عَلَى الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ
4- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَالِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :
مَكْتُوبٌ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ الَّتِي لَمْ تُغَيَّرْ أَنَّ مُوسَى عليه السلام سَأَلَ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ يَا رَبِّ أَ قَرِيبٌ أَنْتَ مِنِّي فَأُنَاجِيَكَ أَمْ بَعِيدٌ فَأُنَادِيَك؟؟ فَأَوْحَى
اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَيْهِ يَا مُوسَى:
أَنَا جَلِيسُ مَنْ ذَكَرَنِي
فَقَالَ مُوسَى :
فَمَنْ فِي سِتْرِكَ يَوْمَ لا سِتْرَ إِلا سِتْرُكَ؟؟
فَقَالَ: 
الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَنِي فَأَذْكُرُهُمْ وَ يَتَحَابُّونَ‏ فِيَّ فَأُحِبُّهُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أُصِيبَ أَهْلَ الْأَرْضِ بِسُوءٍ ذَكَرْتُهُمْ فَدَفَعْتُ عَنْهُمْ بِهِمْ .
5- أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ حُسَيْنِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام
قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَا مِنْ قَوْمٍ اجْتَمَعُوا فِي مَجْلِسٍ فَلَمْ يَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَزَّوَ جَلَّ وَ لَمْ يُصَلُّوا عَلَى نَبِيِّهِمْ إِلا كَانَ ذَلِكَ الْمَجْلِسُ حَسْرَةً وَ وَبَالا عَلَيْهِمْ .
6- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنِ ابْنِ رِئَابٍ عَنِ الْحَلَبِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ لا بَأْسَ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَ أَنْتَ تَبُولُ فَإِنَّ ذِكْرَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ حَسَنٌ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ فَلا تَسْأَمْ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 16*
*بَابُ مَا يَجِبُ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي كُلِّ مَجْلِسٍ* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 
** * **
*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 498*
*7- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ أَوْحَى اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَى* *مُوسَى عليه السلام:*
* يَا* *مُوسَى عليه السلام** لا تَفرَحْ بِكَثرَةِ المَالِ وَ لا تَدَعْ ذِكْرِي عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ فَإِنَّ كَثْرَةَ المَالِ تُنْسِي الذُّنُوبَ وَ إِنَّ تَرْكَ ذِكْرِي يُقْسِي الْقُلُوبَ* 
*8- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ عَنْ*
*أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
* مَكْتُوبٌ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ الَّتِي لَمْ تُغَيَّرْ أَنَّ* *مُوسَى** سَأَلَ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ :*
*إِلَهِي إِنَّهُ يَأْتِي عَلَيَّ مَجَالِسُ أُعِزُّكَ وَ أُجِلُّكَ أَنْ أَذْكُرَكَ فِيهَا ؟!*
*فَقَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ ذِكْرِي حَسَنٌ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ .*
*9- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ**اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ* *لِمُوسَى:** أَكْثِرْ ذِكْرِي بِاللَّيْلِ وَ النَّهَارِ وَ كُنْ عِنْدَ ذِكْرِي خَاشِعاً وَ عِنْدَ بَلائِي صَابِراً وَ اطْمَئِنَّ عِنْدَ ذِكْرِي وَ اعْبُدْنِي وَ لا تُشْرِكْ بِي شَيْئاً إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ يَا مُوسَى اجْعَلْنِي ذُخْرَكَ ؛وَ ضَعْ عِنْدِي كَنْزَكَ مِنَ الْبَاقِيَاتِ الصَّالِحَاتِ .*
*10- وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لِمُوسَى:*
* اجْعَلْ لِسَانَكَ مِنْ وَرَاءِ قَلبِكَ تَسْلَمْ ؛ وَ أَكْثِرْ ذِكْرِي بِالليْلِ وَ النهَارِ وَ لا تَتبِعِ الخَطِيئَةَ فِي مَعْدِنِهَا فَتندَمَ فَإِنَّ الخَطِيئَةَ مَوْعِدُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ .*
*11- وَ بِإِسْنَادِهِ قَالَ فِيمَا نَاجَى* *اللهُ** بِهِ* *مُوسَى عليه السلام** قَالَ :*
*يَا مُوسَى لا تنسَنِي عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ فَإِنَّ نِسْيَانِي يُمِيتُ القَلبَ .*
*12- عَنْهُ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ غَالِبِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنْ بَشِيرٍ الدَّهَّانِ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ*
*اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ**:* 
*يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ اذكُرْنِي فِي مَلإٍ أَذكُرْكَ فِي مَلإٍ خَيْرٍ مِنْ مَلَئِكَ.*
*13- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ* *عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مَنْ ذَكَرَنِي فِي مَلإٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ ذَكَرْتُهُ فِي مَلإٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ*  
*بَابُ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ كَثِيراً*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 17*
*نوادر الكنوز* 

*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

** * ** 
*بحارالأنوار 82 36 باب 23- القراءة و آدابها و أحكامها* 
*27-* *ثَوَابُ الْأَعْمَالِ،*
*عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى الْعَطَّارِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَسْبَاطٍ عَنْ عَمِّهِ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الْعَبْدِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ* *أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :* 
*مَنْ قَرَأَ* 
*قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ** وَ* *إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ** وَ* *آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ*
*فِي كُلِّ رَكْعَةٍ مِنْ تَطَوُّعِهِ فَقَدْ فَتَحَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِأَعْظَمِ أَعْمَالِ الْآدَمِيِّينَ إِلَّا مَنْ أَشْبَهَهُ أَوْ زَادَ عَلَيْهِ.*

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكنوز القيمة 
سلمت يمناك 
بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك
موفق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> مشكور اخي الكريم على الكنوز القيمة 
> سلمت يمناك 
> بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك
> موفق



 شكرا لكم على هذا الرد الجميل

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 18* 

*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 499*
*بَابُ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ كَثِيراً* 
*1- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ الْقَدَّاحِ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام* *قَالَ :*
*مَا مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ إِلا وَ لَهُ حَدٌّ يَنتَهِي إِلَيْهِ إِلا الذِّكْرَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ حَدٌّ يَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهِ فَرَضَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الفَرَائِضَ فَمَنْ أَدَّاهُنَّ فَهُوَ حَدُّهُنَّ وَ شَهْرَ رَمَضَانَ فَمَنْ صَامَهُ فَهُوَ حَدُّهُ وَ الحَجَّ فَمَنْ حَجَّ فَهُوَ حَدُّهُ إِلا الذِّكْرَ فَإِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَمْ يَرْضَ مِنهُ بِالقَلِيلِ وَ لَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ حَدّاً يَنتَهِي إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ تَلا هَذِهِ الآيَةَ:*
*يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ‏ آمَنُوا اذكُرُوا اللَّهَ ذِكْراً كَثِيراً وَ سَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَ أَصِيلا** .*
* فَقَالَ لمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَهُ حَدّاً يَنتَهِي إِلَيْهِ؛ قَالَ:*
* وَ كَانَ* *أَبِي عليه السلام** كَثِيرَ الذكْرِ لَقَدْ كُنتُ أَمْشِي مَعَهُ وَ إِنَّهُ لَيَذكُرُ اللهَ وَ آكُلُ مَعَهُ الطعَامَ وَ إِنهُ ليَذكُرُ اللهَ ؛ وَ لَقَدْ كَانَ يُحَدِّثُ الْقَوْمَ وَ مَا يَشْغَلُهُ ذَلِكَ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللهِ وَ كُنْتُ أَرَى لِسَانَهُ لازِقاً بِحنكِهِ يَقُولُ:*
*لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ** وَ كَانَ يَجْمَعُنَا فَيَأمُرُنَا بِالذكْرِ حَتَّى تطلعَ الشَّمْسُ وَ يَأْمُرُ بِالقِرَاءَةِ مَنْ كَانَ يَقرَأُ مِنَّا وَ مَنْ كَانَ لا يَقرَأُ مِنَّا أَمَرَهُ بِالذِّكْرِ؛ وَ البَيْتُ الَذِي يُقرَأُ فِيهِ القرْآنُ وَ يُذكَرُ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِيهِ تَكثرُ بَرَكَتُهُ وَ تَحْضُرُهُ المَلائِكَةُ وَ تَهْجُرُهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَ يُضِي‏ءُ لأَهْلِ السَّمَاءِ كَمَا يُضِي‏ءُ الكَوْكَبُ الدُّرِّيُّ لأَهْلِ الأَرْضِ وَ البَيْتُ الَّذِي لا يُقْرَأُ فِيهِ القُرْآنُ وَ لا يُذكَرُ اللهُ فِيهِ تَقِلُّ بَرَكَتُهُ وَ تَهْجُرُهُ المَلائِكَةُ وَ تَحْضُرُهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَ قَدْ قَالَ* 
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أَلا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِخَيْرِ أَعْمَالِكُمْ لَكُمْ أَرْفَعِهَا فِي دَرَجَاتِكُمْ وَ أَزْكَاهَا عِنْدَ مَلِيكِكُمْ وَ خَيْرٍ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينَارِ وَ الدِّرْهَمِ وَ خَيْرٍ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْ تَلقَوْا عَدُوَّكُمْ فَتقتلُوهُمْ وَ يَقتلُوكُمْ؟؟* 
*فَقَالوا بَلَى.*
* فَقَالَ: ذِكْرُ* *اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ** كَثِيراً ثُمَّ قَالَ:*
* جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى* *النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله** فَقَالَ:* 
*مَنْ خَيْرُ أَهْلِ المَسْجِدِ؟* 
*فَقَالَ: أَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلهِ ذِكْراً ؛*
*وَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** مَنْ أُعْطِيَ لِسَاناً ذَاكِراً فَقَدْ أُعْطِيَ خَيْرَ الدنيَا وَ الآخِرَةِ* 
*وَ قَالَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:* 
*وَ لا تَمْنُنْ تَسْتَكْثِرُ؛** قَالَ* *لا تَسْتَكْثِرْ مَا عَمِلتَ مِنْ خَيْرٍ لِلَّهِ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 19*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*

*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 500*

*2- حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ عَنِ ابْنِ سَمَاعَةَ عَنْ وُهَيْبِ بْنِ حَفْصٍ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه* *السلام* *قَالَ:*
* شِيعتنَا الَذِينَ إِذَا خَلَوْا ذَكَرُوا اللهَ كَثِيراً .*
*وقفة :*
*هذه صفة الشيعة كما يصفهم سيدهم وامامهم عليه السلام*
*فهل نحن واقعا هكذا بحيث ان ان كنا في وحدة لم نتحير في ملئ الفراغ بل هرعنا الى ذكر الله تعالى بدون ان يحدد لنا نوع الذكر ؛ ام اننا نبحث عن طريقة نقتل فيها فراغنا ونذبح هذه النعمة المجهولة حقها كما قال*
* الامام عليه السلام :*
*الكافي 8 152 حديث من ولد في الإسلام ..... ص : 8*
*136- وَ بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ قَالَ قَالَ* *النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله** : خَلتَانِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فِيهِمَا مَفتونٌ الصِّحَّة وَ* *الفَرَاغ.*

*من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 4 381 و من ألفاظ* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** الموجزة* 
*5829- الصِّحَّةُ وَ** الفَرَاغ** نِعْمَتَانِ مَكْفورَتَانِ* 

*وسائل‏الشيعة 17 57 17- باب كراهة كثرة النوم و الفراغ .*
*21969- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقوبَ عَنْ عِدَّةٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُسْكَانَ وَ صَالِحٍ النِّيلِيِّ جَمِيعاً عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
* إِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يُبْغِضُ كَثرَةَ النوْمِ وَ كَثرَةَ* *الفَرَاغِ* 

*نعود لروايات الكافي :*
*3- الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُعَلَّى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ جَمِيعاً عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْوَشَّاءِ عَنْ دَاوُدَ بْنِ سِرْحَانَ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ‏*
*قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
* مَنْ أَكْثَرَ ذِكْرَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَحَبَّهُ اللهُ وَ مَنْ ذَكَرَ اللهَ كَثِيراً كُتِبَتْ لَهُ بَرَاءَتَانِ بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ النارِ وَ بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ النفَاقِ.*

----------


## حلاالكون

*سلمت يمناك ورحم الله والديك وفي*
*ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## إستبرق

اثابك الله على هذا الطرح القيم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 22*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 503*

*3- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ رَفَعَهُ قَالَ قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ* *لِعِيسَى عليه السلام*
*يَا* *عِيسَى**:*
*اذكُرْنِي فِي نَفسِكَ أَذكُرْكَ فِي نَفسِي*
*وَ* 
*اذكُرْنِي فِي مَلَئِكَ أَذكُرْكَ فِي مَلإٍ خَيْرٍ مِنْ مَلإِ الآدَمِيِّينَ*
*يَا* *عِيسَى**:*
*أَلِنْ لِي قَلبَكَ وَ أَكْثِرْ ذِكرِي فِي الخلَوَاتِ وَ اعلمْ أَنَّ سُرُورِي أَنْ تُبَصْبِصَ* 

*إِلَيَّ وَ كُنْ فِي ذَلِكَ حَيّاً وَ لا تَكُنْ مَيِّتاً .*

*توضيح:*

*جاء في معنى البصبصة في كتاب* 

*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 4 ص : 164* 

*(بصبص) في حديث دانيال حين ألقي في الجب و ألقوا عليه السباع جعلن يلحسنه و يبصبصن إليه* 
*أخذا من البصبصة، و هي تحريك الكلب ذنبه طمعا أو خوفا.* 
*و في الحديث القدسي يا عيسى سروري أن تبصبص إلي* 
*أي تقبل إلي بخوف و طمع.* 

*و نقل* *الشهيد محمد بن مكي رحمه الله عن أبي جعفر بن بابويه** أن البصبصة:* 
*هي أن ترفع سبابتيك إلى السماء و تحركهما و تدعو.*

*ذكر في الرواية المباركة ثلاث انواع من الذكر وهي* 
*1 – في نفسه* 
*2 – وفي ملئه* 
*3 – في خلواته .*
*لان الانسان قد يكون في الخلوة لكنه يغتنم خلوته لمعاصي يستحي ان ينجزها في الملئ او ان يكون في خلواته ولكنه لا يذكر الله سبحانه في نفسه بل يسرح ويمرح في همومه وما لا ذكر فيه من افكاره .*
*فنساله تعالى ان يجعل كل اعمارنا وفي كل حالاتنا في ذكره ونبصبص اليه .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 23


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ



الكافي ج : 2 ص: 503

4- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ حَرِيزٍ عَنْ زُرَارَةَ عَنْ أَحَدِهِمَا عليه السلام قَالَ : لا يَكْتُبُ المَلَكُ إِلا مَا سَمِعَ وَ قَالَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ : 
وَ اذكُرْ رَبَّكَ فِي نَفسِكَ تَضَرُّعاً وَ خِيفَةً ؛
فَلا يَعْلَمُ ثَوَابَ ذَلِكَ الذكْرِ فِي نَفسِ الرَّجُلِ غَيْرُ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لِعَظَمَتِهِ .

-((بَابُ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي الْغَافِلِينَ))-

1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ الْمُخْتَارِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام :
الذاكِرُ لِلهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي الغَافِلِينَ كَالمُقَاتِلِ فِي المُحَارِبِينَ. 

2- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ 
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
ذَاكِرُ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي الغَافِلِينَ كَالمُقَاتِلِ عَنِ الفارِّينَ وَ المُقَاتِلُ عَنِ الفارِّينَ لَهُ الجَنةُ .

قارئي العزيز هل فهمت كما فهمت انا :
كما ان المقاتل لما يجد الفار عن موقعه سيسبب الوهن للمقاتلين ولربما الانكسار في المعركة ؛ كذلك فان الذاكر لما يجد الناس غافلين فانه يذكر الله تعالى في نفسه (تَضَرُّعاً وَ خِيفَةً) ولذلك فان الله تعالى يرحم الغافلين ببركة الذاكرين وكما ورد في زيارة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله من بعد :
بحارالأنوار 97 183 باب 3- زيارته ص من البعيد ..... ص 
َ أَشْهَدُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَعَ كُلِّ شَاهِدٍ
وَ أَتَحَمَّلُهَا عَنْ كُلِّ جَاحِدٍ 
أَنَّكَ قَدْ بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالاتِ رَبِّكَ وَ صَدَعْتَ بِأَمْرِهِ وَ احْتمَلْتَ الأَذَى فِي جَنبِهِ وَ دَعَوْتَ إِلَى سَبِيلِهِ بِالحِكْمَةِ وَ الْمَوْعِظَةِ الحَسَنَةِ الْجَمِيلَةِ وَ أَدَّيْتَ الْحَقَّ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْكَ و..........
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 24


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


الكافي ج : 2 ص: 504


بَابُ التَّحْمِيدِ وَ التَّمْجِيدِ 

1- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْقَمَّاطِ عَنِ الْمُفَضَّلِ قَالَ قُلتُ لأَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ علِّمْنِي دُعَاءً جَامِعاً؟
فَقَالَ لِيَ : 
احْمَدِ اللهَ فَإِنَّهُ لا يَبْقَى أَحَدٌ يُصَلِّي إِلا دَعَا لَكَ يَقُولُ:
سَمِعَ اللهُ لِمَنْ حَمِدَهُ .
2- عَنْهُ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عَنْ سَيْفِ بْنِ عَمِيرَةَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ قَالَ قُلْتُ لأَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام أَيُّ الأَعْمَالِ أَحَبُّ إِلَى اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فَقَالَ :
أَنْ تَحْمَدَهُ .
34- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَ حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ جَمِيعاً عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْمِيثَمِيِّ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
إِنَّ فِي ابْنِ آدَمَ ثَلاثَمِائَةٍ وَ سِتِّينَ عِرْقاً مِنْهَا مِائَةٌ وَ ثَمَانُونَ مُتَحَرِّكَةٌ وَ مِنْهَا مِائَةٌ وَ ثَمَانُونَ سَاكِنَةٌ فَلَوْ سَكَنَ الْمُتَحَرِّكُ لَمْ يَنَمْ وَ لَوْ تَحَرَّكَ السَّاكِنُ لَمْ يَنَمْ وَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى اللهعليه واله إِذَا أَصْبَحَ قَالَ : 
الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ كَثِيراً عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ
ثَلاثَمِائَةٍ وَ سِتِّينَ مَرَّةً وَ إِذَا أَمْسَى قَالَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ 
5- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ الْعَبَّاسِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جَنَاحٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ مَنْ قَالَ أَرْبَعَ مَرَّاتٍ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ :
الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ
فَقَدْ أَدَّى شُكْرَ يَوْمِهِ وَ مَنْ قَالَهَا إِذَا أَمْسَى فَقَدْ أَدَّى شُكْرَ لَيْلَتِهِ 
6- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ حَسَّانَ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ عَنْ‏ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ كُلُّ دُعَاءٍ لا يَكُونُ قَبْلَهُ تَحْمِيدٌ فَهُوَ أَبْترُ إِنَّمَا التَّحْمِيدُ ثمَّ الثناءُ قُلْتُ مَا أَدْرِي مَا يُجْزِي مِنَ التحْمِيدِ وَ التمْجِيدِ ؟ قَالَ : يَقُولُ:
اللهُمَّ أَنْتَ الأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَ أَنْتَ الآخِرُ فَليْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَ أَنتَ الظاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَ أَنتَ البَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَ أَنتَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ .
7- وَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام مَا أَدْنَى مَا يُجْزِي مِنَ التَّحْمِيدِ؟
قَالَ تَقُولُ : 
الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي عَلا فَقَهَرَ وَ الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي مَلَكَ فَقَدَرَ وَ الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي بَطَنَ فَخَبَرَ وَ الحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَذِي يُمِيتُ الأَحْيَاءَ وَ يُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى وَ هُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدِيرٌ*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 25





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 138 5- باب استحباب الدعاء في سجدتي ...

5515- 12، وَ عَنْهُ بِالسَّنَدِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِ فِي بَابِ اسْتِحْبَابِ الإِطَالَةِ عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ أَنَّهُ رَأَى أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام صَلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ أَوْجَزَهُمَا وَ أَكْمَلَهُمَا ثمَّ سَلمَ ثمَّ سَجَدَ سَجْدَةً أَطالَهَا قَالَ:
فَقُلتُ فِي نَفْسِي نَامَ وَ اللهِ
فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ ثمَّ قَالَ:
لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ حَقّاً حَقّاً لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ إِيمَاناً وَ صِدْقاً لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ تَعَبُّداً وَ رِقّاً يَا مُعِزَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِسُلْطَانِهِ يَا مُذِلَّ الْجَبَّارِينَ بِعَظَمَتِهِ أَنْتَ كَهْفِي حِينَ تُعْيِينِي الْمَذَاهِبُ عِنْدَ حُلُولِ النَّوَائِبِ فَتَضِيقُ عَلَيَّ الْأَرْضُ بِرُحْبِهَا أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَنِي يَا سَيِّدِي رَحْمَةً مِنْكَ لِي وَ لَوْ لَا رَحْمَتُكَ لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ وَ أَنْتَ مُؤَيِّدِي بِالنَّصْرِ عَلَى أَعْدَائِي وَ لَوْ لَا نَصْرُكَ لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْمَغْلُوبِينَ يَا مُنْشِئَ الْبَرَكَاتِ مِنْ مَوَاضِعِهَا وَ مُرْسِلَ الرَّحْمَةِ مِنْ مَعَادِنِهَا فَيَا مَنْ خَصَّ نَفْسَهُ بِالْعِزِّ وَ الرِّفْعَةِ فَأَوْلِيَاؤُهُ بِعِزِّهِ يَعْتَزُّونَ وَ يَا مَنْ وَضَعَ لَهُ الْمُلُوكُ نِيرَ الْمَذَلَّةِ عَلَى أَعْنَاقِهِمْ فَهُمْ مِنْ سَطْوَتِهِ خَائِفُونَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكِبْرِيَائِكَ الَّتِي شَقَقْتَهَا مِنْ عَظَمَتِكَ وَ بِعَظَمَتِكَ الَّتِي اسْتَوَيْتَ بِهَا عَلَى عَرْشِكَ وَ عَلَوْتَ بِهَا فِي خَلْقِكَ فَكُلُّهُمْ خَاضِعٌ ذَلِيلٌ لِعِزَّتِكَ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ افْعَلْ بِي أَوْلَى الْأَمْرَيْنِ بِكَ تَبَارَكْتَ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ .
قَالَ عَدِيُّ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ الطَّائِيُّ: ثُمَّ التَفَتَ إِلَيَّ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام بِكُلهِ فَقَالَ : 
يَا عَدِيُّ أَ سَمِعْتَ مَا قُلْتُ أَنَا ؟؟
قُلْتُ :
نَعَمْ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَ : 
وَ الذِي فَلَقَ الحَبَّةَ وَ بَرَأَ النَسَمَةَ مَا دَعَا بِهِ مَكرُوبٌ وَ لا تَوَسَّلَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ مَحْرُوبٌ وَ لا مَسْلوبٌ إِلا نَفسَ اللهُ خِنَاقَهُ وَ حَلَّ وَثَاقَهُ وَ فَرَّجَ هَمَّهُ وَ يَسَّرَ غَمَّهُ وَ حَقِيقٌ عَلَى مَنْ بَلَغَهُ أَنْ يَتَحَفظَهُ قَالَ عَدِيٌّ:
فَمَا تَرَكَتُ الدُّعَاءَ مُنْذُ سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام حَتَّى الآنَ .


*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 26* 




*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*أنَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ بنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ البَشَرِ ومَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 505* 
*بَابُ الاسْتِغْفَارِ*  
*1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :* *خَيْرُ الدُّعَاءِ الاسْتِغْفَارُ* 
*2- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ حُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَيْفٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَمِيلَةَ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ زُرَارَةَ قَالَ قَالَ* 
*أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام :* 
*إِذَا أَكْثَرَ الْعَبْدُ مِنَ الاسْتِغْفَارِ رُفِعَتْ صَحِيفَتُهُ وَ هِيَ تتلأْلأُ .*
*3- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ يَاسِرٍ عَنِ*
*الرِّضَا عليه السلام** قَالَ :* 
*مَثَلُ الِ*
*اسْتِغْفَارِ مَثَلُ وَرَقٍ عَلَى شَجَرَةٍ تُحَرَّكُ فَيَتَنَاثَرُ وَ المُسْتَغْفِرُ مِنْ ذَنْبٍ وَ يَفْعَلُهُ كَالْمُسْتَهْزِئِ بِرَبِّهِ .*
*4- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام** :*
*أَنَّ* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** كَانَ لا يَقُومُ مِنْ مَجْلِسٍ وَ إِنْ خَفَّ حَتَّى يَسْتَغْفِرَ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ خَمْساً وَ عِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً .*
*5- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ عَنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ‏ الْمُغِيرَةِ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ :* 
*كَانَ* 
*رَسُولُ الل**هِ صلى الله عليه* *واله*
*يَسْتَغْفِرُ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً وَ يَتُوبُ إِلَى*
*اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً قَالَ قُلْتُ كَانَ يَقُولُ أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ وَ أَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ?*
*قَالَ كَانَ يَقُولُ :*
*أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللهَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللهَ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّة وَ يَقُولُ وَ أَتُوبُ إِلَى اللهِ وَ أَتُوبُ إِلَى اللهِ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً .* 
*6- أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ حُسَيْنِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله**:*
*الاسْتِغْفَارُ وَ قَوْلُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ خَيْرُ الْعِبَادَةِ قَالَ اللهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ:*
*فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلهَ إِلا اللهُ وَ اسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ‏.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الكنز - 27
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم



والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير



عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله



أنَّهُ قَالَ :



عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ



الكافي ج : 2 ص: 506


بابُ التسبِيحِ وَ التهلِيلِ وَ التكبِيرِ 


1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ وَ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ الْخَزَّازِ جَمِيعاً عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
جَاءَ الفقَرَاءُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالُوا :
يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ إِنَّ الأَغْنِيَاءَ لهُمْ مَا يُعتِقونَ و ليسَ لنا 
و لَهُمْ مَا يَحُجونَ و لَيْسَ لنَا 
و لهُمْ مَا يَتصَدقونَ وَ ليسَ لنا 
و لَهُمْ مَا يُجَاهِدُونَ وَ ليسَ لَنَا 
فَقَالَ : رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله : 
مَنْ كَبَّرَ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مائَةَ مَرَّةٍ كَانَ أَفضَلَ مِنْ عِتقِ مِائةِ رَقَبَةٍ 
و مَنْ سَبحَ اللهَ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ كَانَ أَفضَلَ مِنْ سِيَاقِ مِائَةِ بَدَنَةٍ 
و مَن حَمِدَ اللهَ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ كَانَ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ حُمْلانِ مِائَةِ فَرَسٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ بِسُرُجِهَا و لجُمِهَا و رُكُبِهَا 
و مَن قَالَ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ كَانَ أَفضَلَ الناسِ عَمَلا ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ إِلا مَنْ زَادَ قَالَ
فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَصَنَعُوهُ قَالَ فَعَادَ الفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى النّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله فَقَالُوا:
يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَدْ بَلَغَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ مَا قُلتَ فَصَنَعُوهُ فَقَالَ
رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
ذَلِكَ فَضلُ اللهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ .
2- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ رِبْعِيٍّ عَنْ فُضَيْلٍ عَنْ أَحَدِهِمَا عليه السلام قَالَ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ :
أَكْثِرُوا مِنَ التهْلِيلِ وَ التكْبِيرِ فَإِنهُ لَيْسَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَى اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مِنَ التهْلِيلِ وَ التكْبِيرِ .
3- عَلِيٌّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السكُونِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام
التسْبِيحُ نِصْفُ المِيزَانِ وَ الحَمْدُ لِلهِ يَمْلأُ المِيزَانَ وَ اللهُ أَكْبَرُ يَمْلأُ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَ الأَرْضِ .
4- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ عَطِيَّةَ عَنْ ضُرَيْسٍ الْكُنَاسِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ مَرَّ
رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله بِرَجُلٍ يَغْرِسُ غَرْساً فِي حَائِطٍ لَهُ فَوَقَفَ لَهُ وَ قَالَ أَلا أَدُلكَ عَلَى غَرْسٍ أَثبَتَ أَصْلا وَ أَسْرَعَ إِينَاعاً وَ أَطيَبَ ثَمَراً وَ أَبْقَى؟؟ قَالَ :
بَلَى فَدُلنِي يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ
فَقَالَ: 
إِذَا أَصْبَحْتَ وَ أَمْسَيْتَ فَقُلْ
سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلهِ وَ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ وَ اللهُ أَكْبَرُ
فَإِنَّ لَكَ إِنْ قُلتَهُ بِكُلِّ تَسْبِيحَةٍ عَشْرَ شَجَرَاتٍ فِي الجَنَّةِ مِنْ أَنوَاعِ الفَاكِهَةِ وَ هُنَّ مِنَ البَاقِيَاتِ الصَّالِحَاتِ قَالَ فَقَالَ : 
الرَّجُلُ فَإِنِّي أُشْهِدُكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَنَّ حَائِطِي هَذَا صَدَقَةٌ مَقبُوضَةٌ عَلَى فقرَاءِ المُسْلِمِينَ أَهْلِ الصَّدَقَةِ فَأَنزَلَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ آيَاتٍ مِنَ القرْآنِ: 
فَأَمَّا مَنْ أَعْطى‏ وَ اتقى‏ وَ صَدَّقَ بِالحُسْنى‏ فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِليُسْرى‏.


5- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام
قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
خَيْرُ العِبَادَةِ قَوْلُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الكنز - 28


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 78 22- باب نبذ مما يستحب أن يدعى به ...
و عَن أَبِي عبد اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
دخلتُ عَلى أَبِي يَوماً و قَد تصَدقَ على فقَرَاءِ أَهلِ المَدِينَةِ بِثمَانِيَةِ آلاف دينَارٍ و أَعْتقَ أَهلَ بَيتٍ بلغُوا أَحَدَ عَشَرَ فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ أَعجَبَنِي فَنظَرَ إِلَيَّ ثمَّ قَالَ :
هَلْ لَكَ فِي أَمرٍ إِذَا فَعَلتهُ مرَّةً وَاحِدةً خَلفَ كُلِّ صَلاةٍ مكتُوبَةٍ كَانَ أَفضَلَ مِمَّا رأَيْتَنِي صنعْتُ و لَو صنَعتُهُ كُلَّ عُمُرِ نُوحٍ ؟؟ قَالَ قُلتُ مَا هُوَ ؟؟ 
قَالَ :
تَقُولُ خَلفَ الصَّلاةِ:
أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ وحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ لَهُ المُلكُ و لَهُ الحَمْدُ يُحْيِي وَ يُمِيتُ وَ يُمِيتُ وَ يُحْيِي بِيَدِهِ الخَيْرُ وَ هُوَ علَى كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدِيرٌ و لا حَولَ وَ لا قوَّةَ إِلا بِاللهِ العَلِيِّ العَظِيمِ سُبحَانَ ذِي المُلكِ وَ المَلَكُوتِ سُبْحَانَ ذِي العِزَّةِ وَ الجَبَرُوتِ سُبْحَانَ ذِي الكِبْرِيَاءِ وَ العَظَمَةِ سُبْحَانَ الحَيِّ الذِي لا يَمُوتُ سُبحَانَ رَبِّيَ الأَعْلَى سُبحَانَ رَبِّيَ العَظِيمِ سُبحَانَ اللهِ وَ بِحَمدِهِ كُلُّ هَذَا قَلِيلٌ يَا رَبِّ و عَدَدَ خَلقِكَ وَ مِلْ‏ءَ عَرْشِكَ وَ رِضَا نَفسِكَ وَ مَبلَغَ مَشِيئَتِكَ و عَدَدَ مَا أَحصَى كِتَابُكَ و مِلْ‏ءَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُكَ وَ زِنةَ مَا أَحصَى كِتَابُكَ وَ مِلْ‏ءَ خَلقِكَ و زِنَةَ خَلقِكَ وَ مِثلَ ذَلِكَ و أَضْعَافاً لا تُحْصَى (وَ عَدَدَ بَرِيَّتِكَ وَ مِثلَ ذَلِكَ وَ مِلْ‏ءَ بَرِيتِكَ و زِنَةِ بَرِيَّتِكَ وَ مِثلَ ذَلِكَ أَضعَافاً لا تحْصَى وَ عَدَدَ مَا تعْلَمُ و زِنَةَ مَا تَعْلَمُ وَ مِلْ‏ءَ مَا تَعْلَمُ وَ مِثلَ ذَلِكَ أَضْعَافاً لا تُحْصَى) وَ مِنَ التحمِيدِ وَ التعظِيمِ وَ التقدِيسِ وَ الثنَاءِ وَ الشكرِ وَ الخَيرِ وَ المَدحِ وَ الصلاةِ عَلَى النبِيِّ وَ أَهلِ بَيتِهِ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَ عَلَيهِم مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ وَ أَضعَافَ ذَلِكَ وَ عَدَدَ مَا خَلَقتَ وَ ذَرَأتَ وَ بَرَأتَ وَ عَدَدَ مَا أَنتَ خَالِقهُ مِن شَيْ‏ءٍ وَ مِلْ‏ءَ ذَلِكَ كُلهِ وَ أَضعَافَ ذَلِكَ كُلهِ أَضْعَافاً لَوْ خَلَقْتهُمْ فَنَطَقُوا بِذَلِكَ مُنْذُ قَط إِلَى الأَبَدِ لا انْقِطَاعَ لَهُ يَقُولُونَ كَذَلِكَ لا يَسْأَمُونَ وَ لا يَفْترُونَ أَسْرَعَ مِنْ لَحْظِ البَصَرِ وَ كَمَا يَنبَغِي لَكَ وَ كَمَا أَنتَ لَهُ أَهْلٌ وَ أَضْعَافَ مَا ذَكَرْتُ وَ زِنَةَ مَا ذَكَرْتُ وَ مِثْلَ جَمِيعِ ذَلِكَ كُلُّ هَذَا قَلِيلٌ يَا إِلَهِي تَبَارَكتَ وَ تَقَدسْتَ وَ تَعَالَيتَ عُلوّاً كَبِيراً يَا ذَا الْجَلالِ وَ الإِكْرَامِ أَسْأَلُكَ عَلَى أَثَرِ هَذَا الدُّعَاءِ بِأَسْمَائِكَ الْحُسْنَى وَ أَمْثَالِكَ الْعُليَا وَ كَلِمَاتِكَ التاماتِ أَنْ تعَافِيَنِي فِي الدُنيَا وَ الآخِرَةِ .
قَالَ أَبُو يَحْيَى سَمِعْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام يَقُولُ 
الدُّعَاءُ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 29*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ البَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 507*
*بَابُ الدُّعَاءِ لِلإِخْوَانِ بِظَهْرِ الْغَيْبِ* 

*1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْمَغْرَاءِ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ عَنْ*
*أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ :*
*أَوشكُ دعوَةٍ و أَسرَعُ إِجابةٍ دُعاءُ المَرْءِ لأَخِيهِ بِظهْرِ الغَيبِ .*
*2- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* *قَالَ:*
*دُعاءُ المَرءِ لأَخِيه بِظَهرِ الغَيبِ يُدِرُّ الرِّزْقَ و يَدفَعُ المكرُوهَ** .*

*3- عَنْهُ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ سَيْفِ بْنِ عَمِيرَةَ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شِمْرٍ عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** فِي قَوْلِهِ* *تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى**:*
*و يستَجِيبُ الذِينَ آمَنُوا و عمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ و يَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ*
*قَالَ:* 
*هُوَ الْمُؤْمِنُ يَدْعُو لأَخِيهِ بِظَهْرِ الغيبِ فَيقولُ لَهُ المَلَكُ آمِينَ وَ يَقولُ اللهُ العَزِيزُ الجبَّارُ و لَكَ مثلا ما سَأَلتَ و قَد أُعطِيتَ مَا سَأَلْتَ بِحُبِّكَ إِيَّاهُ .*
*4- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مَعْبَدٍ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْوَاسِطِيِّ عَنْ دُرُسْتَ بْنِ أَبِي مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ أَبِي خَالِدٍ الْقَمَّاطِ قَالَ قَالَ* 
*أَبو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** :*
*أَسْرَعُ الدُّعَاءِ نُجْحاً لِلإِجَابَةِ دُعَاءُ الأَخِ لأَخِيهِ بِظَهرِ الغَيبِ يَبْدَأُ بِالدُّعَاءِ لأَخِيهِ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ مَلَكٌ مُوَكَّلٌ بِهِ:*
*آمِينَ وَ لَكَ مِثْلاهُ .*
*5- عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ التَّمِيمِيِّ عَنْ حُسَيْنِ بْنِ عُلْوَانَ عَنْ*
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ*
*رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *:**‏* 
*مَا مِنْ مُؤْمِنٍ دَعَا لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ إِلا رَدَّ* *اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ** عَلَيْهِ مِثلَ الَّذِي دَعَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ وَ مُؤْمِنَةٍ مَضَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ الدَّهْرِ أَوْ هُوَ آتٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ؛*
*إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيُؤْمَرُ بِهِ إِلَى* *النارِ** يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَيُسْحَبُ فَيَقُولُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ :*
*يَا رَبُّ هَذَا الَّذِي كَانَ يَدْعُو لَنَا فَشَفعْنَا فِيهِ فَيُشَفعُهُمُ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِيهِ فَيَنجُو** .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الكنز - 30



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم



والعن اعدائهم



شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير



عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله



أنَّهُ قَالَ :



عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ



بحارالأنوار 60 271 باب 3- إبليس لعنه الله و قصصه و بدء
158- تَفْسِيرُ الإِمَامِ، قَالَ عليه السلام :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَلا فَاذكُرُوا يَا أُمَّةَ مُحَمَّدٍ 
مُحَمَّداً وَ آلَهُ
عِندَ نَوَائِبِكُمْ و شَدَائِدِكُمْ لَيَنصُرُ اللهُ بِهِمْ مَلائِكَتَكُمْ عَلَى الشيَاطِينِ الذِينَ يَقصِدُونكُمْ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنكُمْ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ عَن يَمِينِهِ يَكتُبُ حَسَنَاتِهِ و مَلَكٌ عَن يَسَارِهِ يَكتُبُ سيِّئَاتِهِ
و مَعَهُ شيطَانَانِ مِنْ عِندِ إِلِيسَ يُغوِيَانِهِ فإِذَا وسْوَسَا فِي قلبِهِ ذَكَرَ اللهَ وَ قَالَ :
لا حَوْلَ وَ لا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللهِ العَلِيِّ العَظِيمِ وَ صَلى اللهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ
حُبِسَ الشيْطَانانِ ثمَّ سَارَ إِلَى إِبلِيسَ فَشَكَوَاهُ وَ قَالا لَهُ قَدْ أَعيَانَا أَمْرُهُ فَأَمْدِدْنَا بِالمَرَدَةِ فَلا يَزَالُ يُمِدُّهُمَا حَتى يُمِدَّهُمَا بِأَلفِ مَارِدٍ فَيأْتُونَهُ فَكُلمَا رَامُوهُ ذَكَرَ اللهَ وَ
صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ الطيبِينَ
لَمْ يَجِدُوا عَلَيهِ طَرِيقاً وَ لا مَنفذاً قَالوا لإِبْلِيسَ لَيسَ لَهُ غَيرُكَ تُبَاشِرُهُ بِجُنُودِكَ فَتَغلِبُهُ وَ تُغوِيهِ فَيَقصِدُهُ إِبلِيسُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَيَقُولُ اللهُ تَعَالَى لِلمَلائِكَةِ هَذَا إِبلِيسُ قَد قصَدَ عَبْدِي فُلاناً أَوْ أَمَتِي فُلانَةَ بِجُنُودِهِ أَلا فَقَاتِلُوهُ فَيُقَاتِلَهُمْ بِإِزَاءِ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ رَجِيمٍ مِنهُمْ مِائَةُ أَلفِ مَلَكٍ وَ هُمْ عَلَى أَفرَاسٍ مِنْ نَارٍ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ سُيُوفٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَ رِمَاحٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَ قِسِيٌّ و نَشَاشِيبُ و سَكَاكِينُ وَ أَسلِحَتُهُمْ مِنْ نَارٍ فَلا يَزَالُونَ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ وَ يَقْتُلُونَهُمْ بِهَا وَ يَأسِرُونَ إِبلِيسَ فَيَضَعُونَ عَلَيهِ تِلكَ الأَسْلِحَةَ فَيَقُولُ:
يَا رَبِّ وَعْدَكَ وَعْدَكَ قَدْ أَجَّلْتَنِي إِلى‏ يَوْمِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعلُومِ
فَيَقُولُ اللهُ تَعَالَى لِلْمَلائِكَةِ:
وَعَدْتُهُ أَنْ لا أُمِيتَهُ و لَمْ أَعِدهُ أَنْ لا أُسَلطَ عَلَيْهِ السِّلاحَ وَ العَذَابَ وَ الآلامَ اشْتفوا مِنهُ ضَرْباً بِأَسْلِحَتِكُمْ فَإِنِّي لا أُمِيتُهُ فَيُثخِنُونَهُ بِالجِرَاحَاتِ ثمَّ يَدْعُونَهُ فَلا يَزَالُ سَخِينَ العَيْنِ عَلَى نَفسِهِ وَ أَوْلادِهِ المَقْتُولِينَ المُقتلِينَ وَ لا يَندَمِلُ شَيْ‏ءٌ مِنْ جِرَاحَاتِهِ إِلا بِسِمَاعِهِ أَصْوَاتِ المُشْرِكِينَ بكُفرِهِمْ فَإِنْ بَقِيَ هَذَا المُؤْمِنُ عَلَى طَاعَةِ اللهِ وَ ذِكرِهِ وَ الصَّلاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ
بَقِيَ إِبْلِيسُ عَلَى تِلكَ الجِرَاحَاتِ وَ إِن زَالَ العَبْدُ عَن ذَلِكَ وَ انْهَمَكَ فِي مُخَالَفَةِ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَعَاصِيهِ اندَمَلَتْ جِرَاحَاتُ إِبلِيسَ ثمَّ قَوِيَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ العَبْدِ حَتى يُلجِمَهُ و يُسْرِجَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ وَ يَرْكَبَهُ ثمَّ يَنزِلُ عَنْهُ وَ يَرْكَبُ ظَهْرَهُ شَيْطَاناً مِنْ شَيَاطِينِهِ و يَقولُ لأَصْحَابِهِ أَ مَا تَذكُرُونَ مَا أَصَابَنَا مِنْ شَأنِ هَذَا ذلَّ و انْقَادَ لَنَا الآنَ حَتى صَارَ يَرْكَبُهُ هَذَا ثمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله: فَإِنْ أَرَدتُمْ أَنْ تُدِيمُوا عَلَى إِبلِيسَ سُخنَةَ عَيْنِهِ وَ أَلَمَ جِرَاحَاتِهِ فداوِمُوا عَلَى طاعَةِ اللهِ وَ ذِكرِهِ وَ الصَّلاةِ 
عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ
وَ إِنْ زِلتُمْ عَنْ ذَلِكَ كنتُمْ أُسرَاءَ فيرْكَبُ أَقفِيَتَكُمْ بعضُ مردَتِهِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الكنز - 31
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير
عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله
أنهُ قَالَ :
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ
الكافي ج : 2 ص: 509

6- عَلِيٌّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ رَأَيْتُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ جُنْدَبٍ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ فَلَمْ أَرَ مَوْقِفاً كَانَ أَحْسَنَ مِنْ مَوْقِفِهِ مَا زَالَ مَادّاً يَدَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَ دُمُوعُهُ تَسِيلُ عَلَى خَدَّيْهِ حَتَّى تَبلُغَ الأَرضَ فَلَمَّا صَدَرَ النّاسُ قُلتُ لَهُ: يَا أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ مَا رَأَيْتُ مَوْقِفاً قَط أَحْسَنَ مِنْ مَوْقِفِكَ! قَالَ :
وَ اللهِ مَا دَعَوْتُ إِلا لإِخوَانِي وَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ 
أَبَا الحَسَنِ مُوسَى عليه السلام أَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ مَنْ دَعَا لأَخِيهِ بِظَهرِ الغَيبِ نُودِيَ مِنَ العَرْشِ وَ لَكَ مِائَةُ أَلفِ ضِعفٍ فَكَرِهتُ أَنْ أَدَعَ مِائَةَ أَلْفٍ مَضْمُونَةٍ لِوَاحِدَةٍ لا أَدْرِي تُسْتَجَابُ أَمْ لا. 
7- عَنْ ثُوَيْرٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ
عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
إِنَّ الْمَلائِكَةَ إِذَا سَمِعُوا المُؤْمِنَ يَدعُو لأَخِيهِ المُؤمِنِ بِظَهرِ الغَيبِ أَو يَذكُرُهُ بِخَيرٍ قَالُوا :
نِعْمَ الأَخُ أَنتَ لأَخِيكَ تَدْعُو لَهُ بِالخَيْرِ وَ هُوَ غَائِبٌ عَنْكَ وَ تَذكُرُهُ بِخَيْرٍ قَدْ أَعْطَاكَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مِثلَيْ مَا سَأَلْتَ لَهُ وَ أَثنَى عَلَيْكَ مِثْلَيْ مَا أَثْنَيْتَ عَلَيْهِ وَ لَكَ الْفَضْلُ عَلَيْهِ وَ إِذَا سَمِعُوهُ يَذكُرُ أَخَاهُ بِسُوءٍ وَ يَدْعُو عَلَيْهِ قَالُوا لَهُ :
بِئْسَ الأَخُ أَنْتَ لأَخِيكَ كُفَّ أَيُّهَا الْمُسَتَّرُ عَلَى ذُنوبِهِ وعَورَتِهِ وَ ارْبَعْ عَلَى نَفسِكَ وَ احْمَدِ اللهَ الَّذِي سَتَرَ عَلَيْكَ وَ اعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَعْلَمُ بِعَبْدِهِ مِنْكَ. 
بَابُ مَنْ تُسْتَجَابُ دَعْوَتُهُ 
(احرم نقل موضوعي بدون استاذان )
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*
الكنز - 32


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


الكافي ج : 2 ص: 510 
بَابُ مَنْ تُسْتَجَابُ دَعْوَتُهُ 
1- عَنْ عِيسَى بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْقُمِّيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
ثَلاثَةٌ دَعْوَتُهُمْ مُسْتَجَابَةٌ
الحَاجُّ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَخلُفُونَهُ وَ
الغَازِي فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَخلُفُونَهُ وَ المَرِيضُ فَلا تُغِيظُوهُ وَ لا تُضْجِرُوهُ.
بيان اويس :
الاسلام الذي ما ترك اي جانب من جوانب الحياة الا وذكر له قانون وقاعدة فيها السعادة التامة لمن اراد السعادة الحقيقية لا الوهمية ؛
وهنا وفي ذكر الدعاء لا ينسى المريض وحالاته النفسية حيث انه مُتعب ومَشغول بنفسه لمرضه فيوصينا ان لا نغيظه ولا نضجره فان دعوته مستجابه وهذا تهديد مبطن لمن لم يرأف بحال المريض .
2- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
كَانَ أَبِي عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
خَمْسُ دَعَوَاتٍ لا يُحْجَبْنَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى دَعْوَةُ
الإِمَامِ الْمُقسِطِ وَ دَعْوَةُ
الْمَظلُومِ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لأَنْتَقِمَنَّ لَكَ وَ لَوْ بَعْدَ حِينٍ وَ دَعْوَةُ 
الْوَلَدِ الصَّالِحِ لِوَالِدَيْهِ وَ دَعْوَةُ
الوَالِدِ الصَّالِحِ لِوَلَدِهِ وَ دَعْوَةُ 
المُؤْمِنِ لأَخِيهِ بِظَهْرِ الغَيْبِ فَيَقُولُ وَ لَكَ مِثْلُهُ .
بيان اويس:
كم فرق بين الذي يستغيب الاخ بظهر الغيب فيقول له الامام عليه السلام :
وسائل‏الشيعة ج : 12 ص : 283
عَنْ نَوْفٍ الْبِكَالِيِّ قَالَ أَتَيْتُ
أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام وَ هُوَ فِي رَحْبَةِ مَسْجِدِ الْكُوفَةِ فَقُلْتُ :
السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ فَقَالَ:
وَ عَلَيْكَ السَّلامُ يَا نَوْفُ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ:
يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عِظنِي فَقَالَ: 
يَا نَوْفُ أَحْسِنْ يُحْسَنْ إِلَيْكَ إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ :
قُلْتُ زِدْنِي قَالَ :
اجْتَنِبِ الْغِيبَةَ فَإِنَّهَا إِدَامُ كِلابِ النارِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: 
يَا نَوْفُ كَذَبَ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ مِنْ حَلالٍ وَ هُوَ يَأْكُلُ لُحُومَ النَّاسِ بِالْغِيبَةِ الْحَدِيثَ .
وبين من يدعو لاخيه بظهر الغيب فيقول له :
ان دعوتك مستجابة وتعطى مثله (احرم نقل موضوعي بدون استاذان )
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 33*
بسم * الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
*الكافي ج : 2 ص: 510*

*3- عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :* 
*قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :* 
*إِيَّاكُمْ وَ دَعْوَةَ الْمَظْلُومِ فَإِنَّهَا تُرْفَعُ فَوْقَ السَّحَابِ حَتَّى يَنْظُرَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِلَيْهَا فَيَقُولَ ارْفَعُوهَا حَتَّى أَسْتَجِيبَ لَهُ وَ إِيَّاكُمْ وَ دَعْوَةَ الْوَالِدِ فَإِنَّهَا أَحَدُّ مِنَ السَّيْفِ .*
*اويس:*
*حذاري حذاري من دعاء المظلوم فان الرواية المباركة لم تحدد المظلوم بقيد ولا قيدت الوالد بحد** .* 

*4- عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ :* 
*كَانَ أَبِي يَقُولُ اتَّقُوا الظُّلْمَ فَإِنَّ دَعْوَةَ الْمَظْلُومِ تَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ** .*
*5- سَالِمٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:* 
*مَنْ قَدَّمَ أَرْبَعِينَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ثُمَّ دَعَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ** .*
*اويس**:*
*فلو دعى الانسان لاربعين مؤمن قبل ان يدعو لنفسه فان دعائه لنفسه يستجاب والحمد لله رب العالمين .*
*6- عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ*
* قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :* 
*أَرْبَعَةٌ** لَا تُرَدُّ لَهُمْ دَعْوَةٌ حَتَّى تُفَتَّحَ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَ تَصِيرَ إِلَى الْعَرْشِ الْوَالِدُ لِوَلَدِهِ وَ الْمَظْلُومُ عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَهُ وَ الْمُعْتَمِرُ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ وَ الصَّائِمُ حَتَّى يُفْطِرَ .*
*اويس** :*
*لاحظ الدقة في الرواية والرحمة الربانية ؛ ان دعاء الوالد لولده مستجاب لا على ولده لان الوالد قد يغضب على ولده كثيرا ويدعو عليه وهذه الرواية لا تشمله لان الدعاء في صالح الولد يستجاب وهي دلالة واضحة على رضا الوالد عن ولده .*
*7-* *عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ*
* قَالَ* *النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله** :* 
*لَيْسَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَسْرَعَ إِجَابَةً مِنْ دَعْوَةِ غَائِبٍ لِغَائِبٍ .*
*اويس:* 
*هنا ملاحظة هامة جدا وهي ان هناك فرق بين الدعاء المستجاب والدعاء الذي يستجاب بسرعة لان هناك ادعية تستجاب لكن تقتضي المصلحة والحكمة الربانية ان تتاخر الاجابة الى حين تقتضيها تلك الحكمة* 
*ولكن دعاء الغائب للغائب من الادعية التي الحكمة فيها سرعة الاستجابة*
* فاليغتنم المؤمنون هذه الفرصة والغنيمة بدعاء كل غريب للغريب من اخوانه المؤمنين ومن يهمه امرهم .*
*8-* *عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ*
* قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :* 
*دَعَا* *مُوسَى عليه السلام** وَ أَمَّنَ* *هَارُونُ عليه السلام** وَ أَمَّنَتِ* *الْمَلَائِكَةُ عليهم السلام** فَقَالَ* *اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى** :* 
*قَدْ أُجِيبَتْ دَعْوَتُكُما فَاسْتَقِيما وَ مَنْ غَزَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ كَمَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَكُمَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ .*
. (لايجوز وحرام شرعا نقل الموضوع بدون ذكر الكاتب )
((سيد اويس الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 34* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 
المصباح ‏للكفعمي 423 
الفصل الثامن و الثلاثون في فضل يوم  
و عن الصادق عليه السلام أنه من
*أراد أن يسر محمدا و آله*
في الصلاة عليهم فليقل :

اللهم يا أجود من أعطى و يا خير من سئل و يا أرحم من استرحم

اللهم صل على محمد و آله في الأولين و صلى على محمد و آله في الآخرين و صل على محمد و آله في الملأ الأعلى و صل على محمد و آله في المرسلين

اللهم أعط محمدا و آله الوسيلة و الفضيلة و الشرف و الرفعة و الدرجة الكبيرة

اللهم إني آمنت بمحمد صلى الله عليه واله و لم أره فلا تحرمني في القيامة رؤيته و ارزقني صحبته و توفني على ملته و اسقني من حوضه مشربا رويا سائغا هنيئا لا أظمأ بعده أبدا إنك على كل شي‏ء قدير

اللهم إني آمنت بمحمد صلى الله عليه واله و لم أره فعرفني في الجنان وجهه

اللهم بلغ محمدا صلى الله عليه واله مني تحية كثيرة و سلاما.
((سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 35*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 

الكافي 2ج       492ص
 باب الصلاة على النبي محمد و أهل بيت
6- عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ:
 إِذَا ذكِرَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله
فَأَكثِرُوا
 الصَّلاةَ عَلَيهِ فَإِنهُ مَنْ صَلى عَلَى
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله صَلاةً 
وَاحِدَةً 
صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ أَلفَ صَلاةٍ فِي أَلفِ صَفٍّ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ وَ لَمْ يَبْقَ شَيْ‏ءٌ مِمَّا خَلَقَهُ اللهُ إِلا صَلى عَلَى العَبدِ لِصَلاةِ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ وَ صَلاةِ مَلائِكَتِهِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَرْغَبْ فِي هَذَا فَهُوَ جَاهِلٌ مَغرُورٌ قَد
 *بَرِئَ* 
اللهُ مِنهُ وَ رَسُولهُ وَ أَهلُ بَيتِهِ .
((سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 36*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 

الكافي 2    493 
باب الصلاة على النبي محمد و أهل بيت
عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ فَرُّوخَ مَوْلَى آلِ طَلْحَةَ قَالَ قَالَ
*أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* :
 يَا إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ فَرُّوخَ مَنْ
 *صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ* عَشْراً
 صَلى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ 
وَ مَنْ *صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ* مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ أَلفاً
 أَ مَا تَسْمَعُ قَوْلَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
*هُوَ الّذِي يُصَلِّي عَلَيْكُمْ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُماتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَ كانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيماً*
((سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 37*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 

من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 1ج    495 ص
باب القول في الضجعة بين ركعتي الفجر

فَإِنهُ رُوِيَ أَنهُ مَنْ *صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ*
مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ 
*بَينَ* 
رَكعَتَيِ الفَجرِ وَ رَكعَتَيِ الغَدَاةِ وَقَى اللهُ وَجْهَهُ حَرَّ النَّارِ 
وَ مَنْ
*قَالَ*
 مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّيَ العَظِيمِ وَ بِحَمْدِهِ أَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَ أَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ بَنَى اللهُ لَهُ بَيْتاً فِي الجَنَّةِ وَ مَنْ
 قَرَأَ إِحْدَى وَ عِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ بَنَى اللَّهُ لَهُ بَيْتاً فِي الجَنَّةِ
 فَإِنْ
 قَرَأَهَا أَربَعِينَ مَرَّةً غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ 

وسائل‏الشيعة    ج6    ص466  
 22- باب استحباب المواظبة بعد كل...
أَحْمَدُ بْنُ فَهْدٍ فِي عُدَّةِ الدَّاعِي عَنْ
*أَمِيرِ المُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام* قَالَ :
أُعْطِيَ السَّمْعَ أَرْبَعَةٌ : 
*النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*وَ* *الجَنةُ*
*وَ* *النارُ*
*وَ**الحُورُ العِينُ*
 فَإِذَا فَرَغَ العَبْدُ مِنْ صَلاتِهِ فَليُصَلِّ عَلَى
*النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
 وَ ليَسْأَلِ اللَّهَ الجَنَّةَ
 وَ ليَسْتَجِرْ بِاللهِ مِنَ النَّارِ
 وَ يَسْأَلُ *اللَّهَ* أَنْ يُزَوِّجَهُ *الحُورَ العِينَ*
 فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَى *النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* رُفِعَتْ دَعْوَتُهُ
 وَ مَنْ سَأَلَ* اللهَ* الجَنَّةَ قَالَتِ الجَنَّةُ : *يَا رَبِّ أَعْطِ عَبْدَكَ مَا سَأَلَ*
*وَ* مَنِ اسْتَجَارَ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ النَّارِ قَالَتِ النَّارُ: *يَا رَبِّ أَجِرْ عَبْدَكَ مِمَّا اسْتَجَارَكَ مِنْهُ*
 وَ مَنْ سَأَلَ الحُورَ الْعِينَ قُلنَ:
*يَا رَبِّ أَعْطِ عَبْدَكَ مَا سَأَلَ*
((سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 38*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 

وسائل‏الشيعة ج7 195 
34- باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام 
عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ:
إِذَا ذُكِرَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله فَأَكْثِرُوا الصَّلاةَ عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ صَلى عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلاةً وَاحِدَةً صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ أَلفَ صَلاةٍ فِي أَلْفِ صَفٍّ مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ وَ لَمْ يَبْقَ شَيْ‏ءٌ مِمَّا خَلَقَهُ اللهُ إِلا صَلى عَلَى العَبْدِ لِصَلاةِ اللهِ وَ صَلاةِ مَلائِكَتِهِ
فَمَنْ لَمْ يَرْغَبْ فِي هَذَا فَهُوَ جَاهِلٌ مَغْرُورٌ قَدْ بَرِئَ اللهُ مِنْهُ وَ رَسُولهُ وَ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ .

*وسائل‏الشيعة 7 195* 
*34 - باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام* 
مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَمَّنْ أَخْبَرَهُ عَنْ 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* قَالَ :
وَجَدْتُ فِي بَعْضِ الْكُتُبِ مَنْ
*صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ* كَتَبَ اللهُ لَهُ 
مِائَةَ
حَسَنَةٍ وَ مَنْ قَالَ *صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ*
كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ
أَلفَ
حَسَنَةٍ 
وسائل‏الشيعة 7 195 
34 - باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام 
عَنْ* جَعْفَرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ* قَالَ:
قَالَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* :
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ إِيمَاناً وَ احْتِسَاباً اسْتَأنَفَ العَمَلَ .
((سيد جلال الحسيني النجفي))

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 39*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 

وسائل‏الشيعة 7  200     
40 - باب استحباب الصلاة على محمد واله 

عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ فَرُّوخٍ مَوْلَى آلِ طَلْحَةَ قَالَ قَالَ
أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام :
يَا إِسْحَاقَ بْنَ فَرُّوخٍ مَنْ 
صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ
عَشْراً صَلى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ
 وَ مَنْ صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ
مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ صَلى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ أَلفاً
 أَمَا تَسْمَعُ قَوْلَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
هُوَ الَذِي يُصَلي عَلَيْكُمْ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ لِيُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنَ الظلُماتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَ كانَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَحِيماً

وسائل‏الشيعة 7 203 

عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ تَغلِبَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعفَرٍ عليه السلام
 عَنْ آبَائِهِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله: مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ وَ لَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَى
*آلِي* 
لَمْ يَجِد رِيحَ الجَنةِ وَ إِنَّ رِيحَهَا لَيُوجَدُ مِنْ مَسِيرَةِ خَمْسِمِائَةِ عَامٍ 

*مستدرك‏الوسائل 5   109   * 
*30   - باب استحباب الصلاة على ..*

كتاب فِقهُ الرِّضَا، عليه السلام بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ آخِرِ 
آلِ عِمْرَانَ وَ يَقولُ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّيَ العَظِيمِ وَ بِحَمْدِهِ أَسْتَغفِرُ اللهَ رَبِّي وَ أَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ فَإِنهُ مَنْ قَالَهَا بَنَى اللهُ لَهُ بَيْتاً فِي الجَنَّةِ
 وَ مَنْ 
*صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ عَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*
 مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ بَيْنَ رَكعَتَيِ الفَجْرِ وَ رَكعَتَيِ الغَدَاةِ وَقَى اللهُ وَجْهَهُ حَرَّ النارِ وَ مَنْ قَرَأَ إِحْدَى وَ عِشْرِينَ مَرَّةً قلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ بَنَى اللهُ لَهُ قَصْراً فِي الجَنةِ فَإِنْ قَرَأَهَا أَرْبَعِينَ مَرَّةً غَفَرَ اللهُ لَهُ جَمِيعَ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنبِهِ وَ مَا تَأَخرَ 

*مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 331   * 
*31- باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة ..*

وَ قَالَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله:
 مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ
 ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ
 وَ فِي كُلِّ لَيلَةٍ
 ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ
 حُبّاً لِي وَ شَوقاً إِلَيَّ كَانَ حَقاً عَلَى اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ يَغفِرَ لَهُ ذُنُوبَهُ تِلكَ الليلَةَ وَ ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ .

*مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 332 31- باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام* 
*السَّيِّدُ الرَّاوَنْدِيُّ فِي نَوَادِرِهِ*، 
بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ
*صَلى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ*
 مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ قَضَى اللهُ لَهُ مِائَةَ حَاجَةٍ .

مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 333    
31  - باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام 
*جَامِعُ الأَخبَارِ*، قَالَ *النبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله*
 مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ مَرَّةً فَتَحَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ بَاباً مِنَ العَافِيَةِ .

*مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 334   * 
*31  - باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام* 

وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله :
 مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ مَرَّةً لَمْ يَبقَ لَهُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ ذَرَّةٌ 

مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 334   
 31 - باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام 
وَ قَالَ النَبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله : 
فِي الوَصِيَّةِ يَا عَلِيُّ مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ أَوْ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ شَفَاعَتِي وَ لَوْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهلِ الكَبَائِرِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 40*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 
باعتبار ان هذه الروايات التي سانقلها لكم كلها من مستدرك الوسائل لذلك لا يحتاج الى ذكر السند؛ فمن اراد الدقة في المصدر فعليه بالمستدرك وبهذا العنوان :
مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 334 
31 - باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة عليه السلام 
* وَ عَنهُ صلى الله عليه واله: 
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ مَرَّةً لَمْ يَبْقَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ المَعْصِيَةِ ذَرَّةٌ .

* عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ قَالَ‏: قَالَ : 
الصَّادِقُ عليه السلام : 
مَنْ صَلى عَلَى النبِيِّ وَ آلِهِ
مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ
فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ ابْتَدَرَهَا سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ أَيُّهُمْ‏ يُبْلِغُهَا إِلَى
رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه واله
قَبلَ صَاحِبِهِ .

* وَ عَنهُ صلى الله عليه واله:
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ مَرَّةً خَلَقَ اللهُ تَعَالَى يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ عَلَى رَأسِهِ نُوراً وَ عَلَى يَمِينِهِ نُوراً وَ عَلى شِمَالِهِ نُوراً وَ مِنْ فَوقِهِ نُوراً وَ مِنْ تَحْتِهِ نُوراً و فِي جَمِيعِ أَعْضَائِهِ نُوراً .

* وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله : 
لَنْ يَلِجَ النارَ مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ .
* وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ صَلاةً صَلى اللهُ بِهَا عَلَيْهِ عَشْرَ صَلَوَاتٍ وَ مَحَا عَنهُ عَشْرَ سَيِّئَاتٍ وَ أَثبَتَ لَهُ بِهَا عَشْرَ حَسَنَاتٍ وَ اسْتبقَاهُ المَلكَانِ المُوَكلانِ بِهِ أَيُّهُمَا يُبلِغُ رُوحِي مِنهُ السَّلامَ .
* القطبُ الرَّاوَندِيُّ فِي لبِّ اللبَابِ، عَنْ 
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ :
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ وَ عَلَى آلِي صَلتْ عَلَيْهِ المَلائِكَة وَ مَنْ صَلتْ عَلَيْهِ المَلائِكَة
صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَنْ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يَبْقَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ و الأَرْضِ مَلَكٌ إِلا وَ يُصَلونَ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ وَ عَلَى آلِي وَاحِدَةً أَمَرَ اللهُ حَافِظَيْهِ أَنْ لا يَكتُبَا عَلَيْهِ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ. 
* القطبُ الرَّاوَندِيُّ فِي لبِّ اللبَابِ، عَنْ 
النبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ :
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ وَ عَلَى آلِي صَلتْ عَلَيْهِ المَلائِكَةُ وَ مَنْ صَلتْ عَلَيْهِ المَلائِكَةُ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَنْ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يَبْقَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ و الأَرْضِ مَلَكٌ إِلا وَ يُصَلونَ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ وَ عَلَى آلِي وَاحِدَةً أَمَرَ اللهُ حَافِظَيْهِ أَنْ لا يَكتُبَا عَلَيْهِ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ. 
* وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله :
لَنْ يَلِجَ النارَ مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ وَ مَنْ نسِيَ الصَّلاةَ عَلَيَّ فَقد أَخطَأَ طَرِيقَ الجَنةِ .

* ابْنُ أَبِي جُمْهُورٍ فِي دُرَرِ اللآَّلِي،
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَنْ صَلى عَلَيَّ صَلاةً وَاحِدَة صَلى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ بِهَا عَشْرَ صَلَوَاتٍ وَ حَطتْ عَنهُ عَشْرُ خَطِيئَاتٍ
وَ رُفِعَتْ لَهُ عَشْرُ دَرَجَاتٍ .
بقلم
سيد جلال الحسيني

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز - 41*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
*باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله* 
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 338* 
*31* *- باب استحباب الإكثار من الصلاة*
*عليه السلام* 
** وَ فِي حَدِيثٍ آخَرَ قَالَ:*
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ صَلاةً صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَلائِكَتُهُ سَبعِينَ صَلاةً .*
** جَامِعُ الأَخْبَارِ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ*
*مَرَّةً صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ* 
*عَشْراً وَ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ*
*عَشْراً صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ وَ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ* 
*أَلْفَ مَرَّةٍ وَ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ*
*أَلْفَ مَرَّةٍ لا يُعَذِّبُهُ اللَّهُ فِي النَّارِ أَبَداً .*
** القُطبُ الرَّاوَندِيُّ فِي لُبِّ اللُّبَابِ،*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:* 
*مَن صَلَّى عَلَيَّ وَ لَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَى آلِي رُدَّتْ عَلَيْهِ .*
*وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*يُؤمَرُ بِأَقْوَامٍ إِلَى الجَنَّةِ فَيُخطِئُونَ الطَّرِيقَ قِيلَ:*
*يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لِمَ ذَاكَ ؟*
*قَالَ :*
*سَمِعُوا اسْمِي وَ لَمْ يُصَلُّوا عَلَيَّ .*
**وَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :*
*مِنَ السُّنَّةِ الصَّلاةُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ*
*أَلفَ مَرَّةٍ وَ فِي غَيرِ يَومِ الجُمُعَةِ* 
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ وَ مَن صَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ فِي يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ* 
*مِائَةَ صَلاةٍ وَ استَغفَرَ* 
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ وَ قَرَأَ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ* 
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ غُفِرَ لَهُ البَتَّةَ* 
**الشَّهِيدُ الثَّانِي فِي رِسَالَةِ الْجُمُعَةِ، عَنِ ا*
*لنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:*
*أَكثِرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ عَلَيَّ فِي كُلِّ جُمُعَةٍ فَمَن كَانَ أَكثَرَكُمْ صَلاةً عَلَيَّ كَانَ أَقرَبَكُمْ مِنِّي مَنزِلَةً وَ مَن صَلَّى عَلَيَّ يَومَ الجُمُعَةِ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ جَاءَ يَومَ القِيَامَةِ وَ عَلَى وَجهِهِ نُورٌ وَ مَن صَلَّى عَلَيَّ فِي يَومِ الْجُمُعَةِ* 
*أَلْفَ مَرَّةٍ لَمْ يَمُت حَتَّى يَرَى مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ* 
** القُطبُ الرَّاوَندِيُّ فِي لُبِّ اللُّبَابِ، عَنِ*
*النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ :*
*وَ مَن صَلَّى عَلَيَّ يَومَ الجُمُعَةِ*
*مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ غُفِرَتْ لَهُ خَطِيئَةُ ثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً .*
** عَنْ أَبِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ الصَّيْقَلِ قَالَ قَالَ* 
*أَبُو عَبدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :*
*مَن صَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ عليه السلام حِينَ يُصَلِّي العَصرَ يَومَ الجُمُعَةِ قَبْلَ أَن يَنتَقِلَ مِن صَلاتِهِ*
*عَشرَ مَرَّاتٍ يَقُولُ :* 
*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ الأَوْصِيَاءِ المَرضِيِّينَ بِأَفضَلِ صَلَوَاتِكَ وَ بَارِك عَلَيهِم بِأَفضَلِ بَرَكَاتِكَ وَ عَلَيهِ وَ عَلَيهِمُ السَّلامُ وَ عَلَى أَروَاحِهِم وَ أَجسَادِهِمْ وَ رَحمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ ؛*
*صَلَّت عَلَيهِ المَلائِكَةُ مِن تِلكَ الجُمُعَةِ إِلَى الجُمُعَةِ المُقبِلَةِ فِي تِلكَ السَّاعَةِ* 
** وَ عَنْ جَامِعِ الْبَزَنْطِيِّ، عَنِ* 
*الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام :*
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ فِيمَا بَينَ الظُّهرَينِ عَدَلَ سَبعِينَ رَكعَةً .*
*بحارالأنوار 6 254 باب* 
*8- أحوال البرزخ و القبر و عذابه‏*
*وَ قَدْ رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*
*مَن صَلَّى عَلَيَّ عِندَ قَبرِي سَمِعْتُهُ وَ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ بُلِّغْتُهُ.* 
*بحارالأنوار 6 254 باب* 
*8- أحوال البرزخ و القبر و عذابه‏*
*وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله:*
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ* 
*مَرَّةً صَلَّيتُ عَلَيهِ*
*عَشراً وَ مَن صَلَّى عَلَيَّ* 
*عَشراً صَلَّيتُ عَلَيهِ*
*مِائَةً فَليُكثِرِ امرُؤٌ مِنكُمُ الصَّلاةَ عَلَيَّ أَو فَليُقِلَّ .*
*بحارالأنوار 8 186 باب* 
*23- الجنة و نعيمها رزقنا الله و*
*عن كتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏:* 
*ابْنُ شَاذَوَيْهِ عَنِ الْحِمْيَرِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ يَزِيدَ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنْ أَبَانِ بْنِ تَغْلِبَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْبَاقِرِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ سَيِّدِ الْعَابِدِينَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ سَيِّدِ الشُّهَدَاءِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ سَيِّدِ الْأَوْصِيَاءِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ وَ لَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَى آلِي لَم يَجِد رِيحَ الجَنَّةِ وَ إِنَّ رِيحَهَا لَتُوجَدُ مِن مَسِيرَةِ خَمسِمِائَةِ عَامٍ .*
بقلم 
سيد جلال الحسيني

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الكنز -42*
 *بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
 *اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
 *والعن* *اعدائهم*
 *شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خ**ير*
 *عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
 *أنَّهُ قَالَ :*
 *عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
 *باب ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآله*
ثواب‏الأعمال 156 
ثواب من قال في دبر صلاة الصبح ..
عن أبي المغيرة قال:
 سمعت أبا الحسن عليه السلام يقول:
 من قال في دبر صلاة الصبح و صلاة المغرب قبل أن يثني رجليه أو يكلم أحدا :
إن الله و ملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما اللهم صل على محمد و ذريته 
قضى الله له مائة حاجة سبعين في الدنيا و ثلاثين في الآخرة.
قال قلت: 
ما معنى صلاة الله و ملائكته و صلاة المؤمنين؟؟
قال: 
صلاة الله رحمة من الله و صلاة ملائكته تزكية منهم له و صلاة المؤمنين دعاء منهم له و من شرك آل محمد في الصلاة على النبي و آله فقال :
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد في الأولين و صل على محمد و آل محمد في الآخرين و صل على محمد و آل محمد في الملأ الأعلى و صل على محمد و آل محمد في المرسلين اللهم أعط محمدا الوسيلة و الشرف و الفضيلة و الدرجة الكبيرة اللهم إني آمنت بمحمد و لم أره فلا تحرمني يوم القيامة رؤيته و ارزقني صحبته و توفني على ملته و اسقني من حوضه مشربا رويا سائغا هنيئا لا أظمأ بعده أبدا إنك على كل شي‏ء كل قدير اللهم كما آمنت بمحمد صلى الله عليه واله و لم أره فعرفني في الجنان وجهه اللهم بلغ روح محمد عني تحية كثيرة و سلاما.
فإن من صلى على*النبي صلى الله عليه واله* بهذه الصلاة *هدمت ذنوبه* و محيت خطاياه و *دام سروره* و *استجيب دعاؤه* و *أعطي أمله* و *بسط له في رزقه* و *أعين على عدوه* و هي له سبب أنواع الخير و يجعل من رفقاء نبيه في الجنان الأعلى يقولهن ثلاث مرات غدوة و ثلاث مرات عشية. 
لايجوز شرعا نقل الموضوع بدون ذكر الكاتب 
سيد جلال الحسيني

----------

